#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-30
<hale> salam man bayad ye bash script dashte basham ke ye database baram besaze
<hale> link ziad didam ama moafagh nashodam
<hale> mitonid komakam konid?
<saeed> hale: ping
<hale> http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/07/20/bash-script-to-create-mysql-database-and-user/
<hale> injam ama ok nemishe
<saeed> hale: mikhay beduni javabesh ro ?
<saeed> hale: hasti ?
<hale> yes
<hale> saeed: ?
<saeed> hale: inghad dir javab midi ke adam pashimin mishe mituni az ilius komak begiri  alan to channel  python mibinamesh
<hale> ok
<hale> tnx
<saeed> hale: channelesh ro peyda kardi ?
<mohsen> salam
<hale> join #tehlug
<mohsen> shoma mitoonid tarigheye compile kardane haste linux ro be man begid
<mohsen> va narm afzare wine ro az koja mitoonam danlod konam?
<mohsen> ????????????????????????????????????
<everplays> mohsen, too ilinux.wordpress.com begardi peyda mikoni, kamel va step by step tozih dade, shayad too wiki.ubuntu.ir ham bashe
<fvahid> mohsen: age toye google.com search koni javabetoon ro migirid
<mohsensh> salam
<saeed> mohsen: wine.org
<mohsensh> man niyazx be narafzare wine daram az koja mitoonam oon ra danlod konam
<mohsensh> ?
<mohsensh> ??????????????????????????????????
<mohsen> bersam salam
<mohsen> to mitooni cod haye compile kardane haste linux ro be man bedi?
<saeed> hale: khub hal shud javabesh ro be ma ham begoo ta ma ham yad begirim
<hale> saeed:  mysql -uroot -p111111 -e 'create database IF NOT EXISTS testing'
<reza> سلام نحوه نصب اپاچی
<fvahid> reza: sodu apt-get install apache2
<fvahid> everplays: ping
<everplays> pong fvahid
<fvahid> everplays: ye moshkel ajib , toye dir /dev cdrom nist
<everplays> fvahid, /dev/sr* dari?
<fvahid> everplays: na
<fvahid> everplays: ls sr* khoroji nadare
<everplays> pas kollan nashnakhte dude
<fvahid> everplays: chejoor bezanam saresh beshnase
<fvahid> everplays: mersi, bayad search konam
<everplays> fvahid, daghighan mikhastam begam idea-i nadaram :)
<fvahid> everplays: khodam fahmidam :), bazam mamnoon
<Kaveh8> in yani chi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/614859/
<fvahid> Kaveh8: yani file gtk/gtkstyle.h ro peyda nakarde
<Kaveh8> yani folder soucam moshkel dare?
<Kaveh8> *source-am
<Kaveh8> man internetam ghat shod ye lahze
<fvahid> Kaveh8: gofte gtk/... folder gtk dari ?
<Kaveh8> fvahid: tooye document source?na
<fvahid> Kaveh8: gcc lib har ro toye masir /usr/include/ peyda mikone
<fvahid> Kaveh8: make --help komaket mikone
<Kaveh8> ok
<Kaveh8> mer30
<Kaveh8> ye soal dige
<fvahid> Kaveh8: age toye ./configure error nadashti in karo bokon
<Kaveh8> nadashtam
<Kaveh8> begoo
<fvahid> Kaveh8: readme install note ro ham bekhon
<Kaveh8> khoondam
<Kaveh8> faghat dastoorate compile ro gofte
<fvahid> Kaveh8: ehtemalan toye ./configure bayad lib gtk ro vasash moshakhas konid
<Kaveh8> fvahid: ok
<fvahid> Kaveh8: libgtk ro nasb kardi?
<amin`> salm be in chanali ke hamisheh khalvateh
<amin`> komak lazem daram shadid
<amin`> mekham bois am ro update konam
<amin`> hichki nist yani
<amin`> bekhoda ubuntu- malysia 850 ta tosh hasan
<the-light> !ask amin`
<amin`> ey val
<the-light> maraz ubuntulo1!
<amin`> mekham bois update konam chekarkonam man
<the-light> amin`: https://lachfome.wordpress.com inja neveshte chetori inkoro anjam bedi
<amin`> Dell Inspiron 1545 Intel BIOS, A14
<amin`> gorbonet ye kari mekoni hamash ro copy past koni toi pastebin
<amin`> wordpress filtere
<amin`> the-light, ^^
<amin`> the-light, aziz filtereeeee
<the-light> amin`: ok, vali in baraye archlinux gofte, bayad change esh koni be distro e khodet
<amin`> the-light, ok
<the-light> amin`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614878/
<Guest78598> salam dostan aya mitonam babylon 8 ro ba wine 1.3.15 ro ubuntu 11.4 az ro cd nasb konam age yes lotfan rahnamaee koneed
<shahram0001> سلام بر دوستان
<everplays> ping ashkan
<shahram0001> دوستان من از کی ای دی استفاده میکنم برنامه ای میشناسد برای شیشه ای کردن پنجره ها
<ashkan> everplays: pong.
<everplays> ashkan, chetori dude? agha man daram ye tike ezafe mikonam be i3status ke jalali ro namayesh bede source-esh injas > http://code.stapelberg.de/git/i3status/
<everplays> kheyli ham saras, ye negah be src/print_time.c bendazi dastet miad
<fvahid> shahram0001: compiz
<ashkan> everplays: wait.
<everplays> ashkan, inam taghyirati ke dadam-e > http://pastebin.com/7ACKvsn6
<everplays> dorost ham compile mishe, vali chiz-e maskhare ine ke man tarikh-e miladi migiram, ama maloome ke dare az jalali estefade mikone
<everplays> chon bayad %Y 4ta digit bede, vali man 2ta mibinam
<everplays> (shayadam daram jayi eshtebah mikonam)
<ashkan> everplays: kolle code et ro mishe bedi? be jaaye diff esh?
<everplays> 100%
<ashkan> paste esh kon ke man betoonam bebinam ye jaa hamash ro.
<ashkan> mersi.
<everplays> ashkan, /msg kardam dude, git ham hamraheshe
<shahram0001> برنامه compiz رو دانلود و نصب کردم حالا چجوری اجراش کنم
<ashkan> everplays: mersi, chand lahze.
<everplays> shahram0001, compiz --replace
<everplays> shahram0001, KDE estefade mikoni? fekr konam hamoon window manager-e khodesh ham in kara ro bokone, manzooram kwin-e ablah-e
<ashkan> everplays: daghighan kojaashe? print_time.c?
<everplays> ashkan, src/print_jtime.c
<ashkan> khob, man injaa daaram mibinam ke to az strftime o inaa estefaade kardi va na jstrftime.
<ashkan> oonaa baraaye kaar baa gregorian hastan dige.
<shahram001> دستور رو تو ترمینال زدم تمام پنجرها قفل شد
<ashkan> ye struct jtm daarim (be jaaye struct tm), va hameye oon function haa avaleshoon ye ``j'' baayad ezaafe koni.
<shahram001> لوگین کردم اومدم تو
<everplays> ashkan, dude dige inghadr ham ke 6 nemizanam :) file print_jtime.c ro bebin > (void)jstrftime(part, sizeof(part), format, current_tm);
<ashkan> man injaa ino mibinam:
<ashkan>         (void)strftime(part, sizeof(part), format, current_tm);
<everplays> ashkan, dude! 2ta file-e ha print_time va print_jtime
<shahram001> دوستان نظری ندارن
<ashkan> everplays: oh, vaaysaa.
<everplays> lol
<ashkan> everplays: khob in yeki hanooz struct e tm daare ke.
<everplays> hmm! chetori tabdil-esh konam? man fekr mikardam trip-e chizayi ke khodemoon too php estefade mikonim mishe behesh timestamp pass kard
<ashkan> everplays: mikhaay chio be chi tabdil koni, daghighan begoo.
<ashkan> everplays: ye seri test kit hast, example daare, vaaysaa link esho behet bedam. dastet miyaad.
<everplays> ashkan, daghighan mikham chizi ke localtime_r(&current_time, &tm); misaze ro bokonam tarikh-e shamsi va print konam
<everplays> ashkan, current_time hamun argument-ie ke be print_jtime dade mishe
<ashkan> everplays: to dige baraaye taarikhe shamsi kaari be localtime nadaari, jlocaltime estefaade mikoni.
<ashkan> intori: struct jtm j; time_t t; time(&t); jlocaltime_r(&t, &j);
<ashkan> tamoom.
<everplays> ashkan, hmm, hala age nakham ziad too code-e asli dast kari konam rahi hast beshe tm ro be jtm tabdil kard?
<ashkan> everplays: be har haal ke baayad az struct jtm estefaade koni.
<ashkan> haalaa mitooni internal intori handle esh koni (agar tm struct tm baashe va jtm struct jtm):
<everplays> ashkan, khob mikham hamoon tm ke pass mide ro be jtm tabdil konam bad jtm ro bedam be jstrftime
<ashkan> everplays: mishe
<ashkan> t = mktime(&tm); localtime_r(&t, &jtm);
<ashkan> ino tooye function et mizaari dige, haalaa prototype e function et hamoone ke struct tm migire, khodet tooye function ye struct jtm tarif mikoni, tm ro mktime mikoni ke UNIX timestamp ro daashte baashi, badesh baa jlocaltime_r tabdilesh mikoni be Jalali.
<ashkan> tooye oon post e baalaatar, manzooram az localtime_r, jlocaltime_r bood.
<ashkan> eshtebaahi neveshtam localtime_r.
<ashkan> everplays: toonestam manzooramo beresoonam?
<everplays> ashkan, are dude, mersi :)
<ashkan> everplays: check kon begoo bebinam natije gerefti yaa na.
<ashkan> asaasan baayad dorost baashe.
<everplays> ashkan, dude ino > http://pastebin.com/p8ciikVR
<everplays> ashkan, http://pastebin.com/bTsKVEMF < inam error-esh
<ashkan> everplays: baayad jalali.h ro ham include koni.
<ashkan> chon definition e jtm tooye jalali.h e.
<ashkan> be-alaave inke oonjaa ke migi (if j == NULL), vaazehe ke j nemitoone NULL baashe, j ye struct iye dige. (ke memory baraash tooye address space e function tarif shode, pointer ke nist NULL baashe)
<everplays> ashkan, ok, pas oono rahat mitoonam rele konam hala chizi ke mikham daghighan ine > http://pastebin.com/Wqd6trmb
<everplays> ashkan, ama coredump mishe app :D albate moghe compile ham ina ro mige > http://pastebin.com/fsFEus1Q
<ashkan> everplays: dobaare injaa to current_time ro pass daadi. baayad ye struct jtm tarif koni, oono pass bedi be jlocaltime_r().
<ashkan> yani bebin, hameye kaaraat doroste, joz hamoon ghesmat.
<ashkan> age faghat gharaare print esh koni (va gharaar nist khode tm ro dastkaari bokoni, ke asaasan ham baayad hamintori baashe chon esme function et hast print_jtime), baayad ye struct jtm j tarif koni, bad oono be jlocaltime_r() pass bedi.
<ashkan> everplays: http://pastebin.com/dcwvBe1D
<ashkan> everplays: gerefti idea ro?
<everplays> ashkan, are dude thanks a lot! dargir-e ye warning-am
<ashkan> everplays: chiye warning esh?
<everplays> ashkan, fix-esh kardam dude :) http://pastebin.com/0674dKQY
<everplays> ashkan, khooroojisham relas dude > 1390-03-09 21:15:37
<everplays> :)
<everplays> bazam mamnoon :)
<ashkan> everplays: khaahesh mikonam.
<omid> salan nixoeen jan
<omid> shoma be opensuse ham varedid?
<savr> http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052748704889404576277391449002016-lMyQjAxMTAxMDMwMDEzNDAyWj.html
<savr> don-yo dar-re kharob nishe
<savr> that is the limit of my Persian skills
<omid> savr what's up?
<savr> nothing really
<omid> hmmm iran going to be the next DPRK
<pejman> and that is the limit of our "human-being" skills :(
<omid> pejman opensuse varedi?
<savr> "The Guard has created a "Cyber Army" as part of an effort to train more than 250,000 computer hackers. "
<pejman> omid: kheir sharmandea, dar hadde nasb ye baar in akhara test kardamesh hamin
<omid> savr iranian kwangmyong.no broadband data network.hmmm
<omid> pejman donbale ye hitler shekanam
<omid> ye laptop has rosh SUSE nasb has
<omid> SUSE Linux Enterprise
<omid> tor ham javab nemide goya
<omid> balad nistam configure konam
<pejman> omid: man gheir az ye connection e pppoe o ip forwarding o nat chize digeiyi roosh raah nandakhtam, sorry
<omid> too ubuntu ba chi miri facebook?
<savr> shomo too iran hasdid?
<omid> savr yes
<pejman> savr: yes
<savr> khali khob
<pejman> omid: man too ubuntu nistam (vali inaiyi ro ke too ubuntu hastan doost daram) -slackware kar mikonam- vase facebook ham ssh estefaade mikonam, server daram jesaratan :">
<savr> man doost'e iraní dooram to China
<omid> pejman besyar ali. man donbale raham vali
<savr> farsi az oon od gerftam
<savr> khali khob nist
<omid> savr you dont have to speak persian.we are ok with your enlish
<omid> ;)
<savr> I like practicing
<pejman> savr: yes make yourself comfortable ;)
<savr> don't know if I am spelling the words correctly
<savr> I only know to speak a little
<pejman> omid: akharin bari ke man tor nasb kardam ba in ravesh anjam dadam va kaar karde, bebinid shayad be dardetoon khord : http://pmoghadam.com/blog/categories/Slackware/Tor.txt
<pejman> savr: there is not any correct way to type persian words with english alphabet, so use you imagination :)
<savr> merci
<savr> shayat beyom injo dova-re
<omid> pejman be in baba mikhore chini bashe?
<pejman> omid: valla nazari nadaram, esmesh ke chini neshoon nemide, ip ham ke almanie.
<psychicist__> savr, you can learn it too, if I could do it :)
<savr> where are you from psychicist__ ?
<psychicist__> I am from the netherlands
<psychicist__> savr: I'm also of indian descent, my great grandparents came from there
<savr> interesting
<psychicist__> I still have some trouble speaking and understanding, but I can at least save myself
<psychicist__> and was told today by an iranian friend that I don't speak it too badly, so there is still some hope for me :)
<savr> heh
<savr> with Iran isolating itself more and more Persian will probably become a less and less spoken language outside of Iran
<pejman> :(
<savr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUH-zMfnFXk great conductor
<psychicist__> good luck with your Persian :)
<savr> ty
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-31
<aria_> salam
<aria_> khobin
<savr> khobam
<aria_> salam
<RamtinA> dorood
<RamtinA> doostan ba compiz mishe saye windows ro bardasht?
<RamtinA> :)
<hale> salam
<AbismoNegro> the-light jan salam man hanoz bade chan mah natonestam az on yourfreedom estefade konam
<mahdiyeh> salam be hame
<mahdiyeh> من روی سیستمم هم اوبونتوو هم ویستا دارم اگر ویستا رو دوباره نصب کنم اوبونتوم میپره/
<AbismoNegro> اگه ویستا رو روی یک پارتیشن دیگه نصب کنید ابونتو نمیپره بلکه فقط گراب یا همون بوت لودرش حذف میشه
<AbismoNegro> که باید دیسک زنده ابونتو رو قرار بدید و گراب رو تعمیر کنید
<tuxitop> moshkel ba yourfreedom chie?
<tuxitop> man hamishe estefade mikonam
<AbismoNegro> tuxitop من فعلن سوزه استفاده میکنم
<AbismoNegro> دنبال راهی هستم که بتونم به فیس بوک و یوتیوب دسترسی داشته باشم
<AbismoNegro> متاسفانه نتونستم تور رو به درستی اجرا کنم
<tuxitop> khob yourfreedom in kar ro anjam mide.
<tuxitop> be sitehaye digar ham dastrasi mitunid dashte bashid. va hamintor be sitehayi ke tahrim shode iran
<tuxitop> تور یه مدت فیلتر شد توی ایران. من نمی‌دونم بعد از اون قضیه موفق شدن تور رو توی ایران رفع فیلتر کنن یا نه
<tuxitop> الان چرا از yourfreedom استفاده نمی‌کنید؟
<AbismoNegro> چون نمیتونم درست تنظیمش کنم
<AbismoNegro> جاوا نصب هست توی سیستمم
<tuxitop> کجای تنظیماتش اشکال دارید؟
<AbismoNegro> و پکیج فریدم هم دانلود کردم
<AbismoNegro> و ثبت نام هم کردم
<AbismoNegro> ولی نمیتونم نصب کنم
<AbismoNegro> شما سوزه واردید؟
<tuxitop> به سوزه ارتباطی نداره
<tuxitop> شما توی هر توزیعی باشید می‌تونید این کار رو بکنید
<tuxitop> پکیج دانلود شده با فرمت jar باید باشه دیگه؟
<AbismoNegro> داخل پکیج یک فایل جار هم هست
<AbismoNegro> بله
<AbismoNegro> ۱.۴ مگابایت حجمش هست
<tuxitop> اوکی. اول پکیج رو اکسترکت کنین یک جا
<AbismoNegro> یک مشکلی هم هست اینکه الان نمیتونم برم سایت یور فریدم
<AbismoNegro> یک لپ تاپ هست روش فقط سوزه هست
<tuxitop> سایتش که فیلتره خب
<tuxitop> اگر ثبت نام کردین و یوزر و پس دارید نیازی نیست برین به سایتش
<AbismoNegro> اکسترکت کردم ثبت نام هم دوستمون the-light
<AbismoNegro> که الان هم هستن اینجا برام ایمیل کردند
<tuxitop> خب دستش درد نکنه
<tuxitop> پس دارید دیگه
<tuxitop> حالا اون بسته رو یک جا باز کنید
<tuxitop> روش کارش خیلی راحته
<AbismoNegro> منظورتون فایل جار هست؟
<tuxitop> بسته‌ای که دانلود کردید اگر زیپ شده هست. آنزیپش کنید یه جا
<tuxitop> بعد برید داخل فولدرش و فایل جاوا رو باز کنید
<AbismoNegro> کردم و توش یک فایل جار هست و یه سری چیزهای دیگه
<AbismoNegro> فایل جاوا با آرشیو منیجر باز میشه
<AbismoNegro> ArK
<tuxitop> خب. محیط کارتون گنومه؟
<AbismoNegro> نه از گنوم بدم میاد
<AbismoNegro> کی دی ای هست
<tuxitop> اوکی. من الان منوهای کی‌دی‌ای یادم نیست
<tuxitop> از طریق ترمینال بریم
<AbismoNegro> باشه مرسی.
<tuxitop> فایل رو با دستور java -jar باز کنید
<AbismoNegro> گنوم به نظر من خیلی عقب افتاده و غیر مدرن به نظر میاد
<tuxitop> گنوم ۳؟
<AbismoNegro> گنوم ۳ زنده اش رو تست کردم خوشم نیومد.بیش از حد همه چیزو فشرده و خلوت کرده بود
<AbismoNegro> کلن به نظرم کی دی ای مدرن ترین هست
<AbismoNegro> حالا بگذریم
<AbismoNegro> الان دقیقن چه دستوری وارد کنم؟
<tuxitop> java -jar /path/to/file
<tuxitop> به جای قسمت آخر آدرس فایل جار رو بدین
<AbismoNegro> Invalid or corrupt jarfile /home/omid/Downloads/Freedom
<AbismoNegro> tuxitop http://paste.kde.org/76741/13068517/
<tuxitop> این که آدرسه فایل جار نیست
<tuxitop> آها
<AbismoNegro> اصلاح کردم
<tuxitop> از کدوم ورژن جاوا استفاده می‌کنید؟
<tuxitop> java -version
<AbismoNegro> واقعن به این دیسترو علاقه دارم تنها مشکلم همین چیتلر شکن هست
<tuxitop> اون مشکلی نداره
<tuxitop> الان می‌گم مشکل کجاس
<mahdiyeh> بازم سلام
<tuxitop> خروجی دستور زیر رو بگین:
<AbismoNegro> java -version
<tuxitop> md5sum /home/omid/Downloads/Freedom/freedom.jar
<tuxitop> mahdiyeh: سلام
<AbismoNegro> http://paste.kde.org/76747/
<AbismoNegro> این ورژن جاوا
<mahdiyeh> من متاسفانه جوابمو کامل نگرفتم : اگر اوبونتو رو با ووبی تصب کرده باشیم و بعد ویندوز رو مجدد نصب کنیم در حالیکه هر دو رو دو تا پارتیشن جدا هستند آیا اوبونتو میپره؟
<mahdiyeh> tuxitop: سلام
<AbismoNegro> شما اول نفرمودید که با ووبی نصب کردید
<AbismoNegro> درایوی که توش ووبی نصب باشه اگر فرمت شه به کل میپره ابونتو
<mahdiyeh> ویندوزو که دوباره نصب کنم که لزوما فرمت نمیکنه
<tuxitop> AbismoNegro خروجی اون دستور دیگه رو هم می‌دی؟
<AbismoNegro> tuxitop http://paste.kde.org/76753/
<tuxitop> مشکل از جاواته پس
<AbismoNegro> tuxitop چه نسخه ای از جاوا رو باید نصب کنم ؟
<AbismoNegro> در repository های پیش فرض سوزه هست؟
<tuxitop> سان جاوا رو باید نصب کنی. فک نمی‌کنم تو ریپو باشه.
<tuxitop> بذار ببینم
<AbismoNegro> mahdiyeh در سیستم عامل ویندوز تا جایی که من میدونم بعد از نصب مجدد سیستم عامل کلیه نرم افزارها باید دوباره نصب بشن.شاید من در اشتباه باشم
<AbismoNegro> و ووبی هم یک نوع نرم افزار تحت ویندوز هست
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: اوههه راس میگید :(
<tuxitop> mahdiyeh اگر ویندوز قبلی رو پاک کردید. اوبونتو هم می‌پره
<AbismoNegro> به هیچ عنوان ووبی رو توصیه نمیکنم.بقیه دیسترو های لینوکس هم میتونستن همچین مزخرفی در دیسک زندشون قرار بدن ولی ندادن
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: یه سوال دیگه: ویندوز هارد رو نمیشناسه و من دارم با اوبونتو میبینمش این ینی هارد سالمه یا مشکل داره؟
<AbismoNegro> یعنی چی هارد رو نمیشناسه ؟! ویندوز نصب شده هارد رو  نمیشناسه ؟!
<tuxitop> AbismoNegro اینجا رو ببین: http://tr.opensuse.org/Java
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: نه ویندوز ویروسی شده هارد بوتر !!! مشکل پیدا کرده و  محتوای هارد و نشون نمیده
<tuxitop> خب هارد سالمه اگر اوبونتو می‌شناسه هارد رو
<mahdiyeh> tuxitop: AbismoNegro  ممنون
<tuxitop> mahdiyeh خواهش می‌کنم
<mahdiyeh> هیچ راه حلی نیست که پارتیشن بندی اوبونتو سالم بمونه؟
<mahdiyeh> با نصب مجدد؟
<tuxitop> الان شما اوبونتو رو چجوری نصب کردید؟
<tuxitop> با استفاده از ووبی؟
<mahdiyeh> tuxitop: بله
<tuxitop> یعنی الان داخل ویندوز اوبونتو دارید؟
<mahdiyeh> اینی مثله ویرچوآل ماشین؟ یا اینکه فولدرش منظورتونه؟
<AbismoNegro> این دستوراتی که واسه اف تی پی داده جواب نمیده . هر چقدر هم سرور اف تی پی رو عوض میکنم تغییری نمیکنه اوضاع
<tuxitop> ببینید چیزی که توی وبسایت اوبونتو برای بک‌آپ گرفتن از اینستالیشن اوبونتو گفته اینه
<tuxitop> فولدر root.disk رو یک جای دیگه کپی کنید. بعد اگر مشکلی پیش اومد اون رو دوباره بذارین همون جای قبلی
<AbismoNegro> java-1_6_0-sun این هست؟
<tuxitop> من فکر می‌کنم اگر شما اون فولدر رو یه جا کپی کنید و بعد ویندوز رو نصب کنید و بعد ووبی رو نصب کنید و اون فولدر رو جایگزین فولدر root.disk جدید کنید درست می‌شه
<AbismoNegro> http://software.opensuse.org/search?q=sun+java&baseproject=openSUSE%3A11.4&lang=en&exclude_debug=true
<tuxitop> آره باید همون باشه
<mahdiyeh> tuxitop: منظورتون از اون فولدر همون فولدریه که توی ویندوز میبینمه؟!
<tuxitop> AbismoNegro آره همون اولیه
<AbismoNegro> واقعن این سیستم one click install چه چیز خفنیه
<tuxitop> mahdiyeh آره. فولدری که توی پارتیشن ویندوزه
<tuxitop> آره سوزه اینش خیلی جالبه
<AbismoNegro> من کلن عاشقش شدم. هرچند ابونتو رو هم دوست دارم ولی ۱۱.۰۴ واقعن اذیتم کرد و برگشتم ۱۰.۰۴
<tuxitop> AbismoNegro فقط دقت کن که بعد از نصب جاوا باید تنظیمش کنی که از اون استفاده کنه.
<tuxitop> با دستور update-alternatives --config java
<mahdiyeh> tuxitop: ممنون
<AbismoNegro> این راهی که درباره ووبی گفتی رو من تست کردم
<tuxitop> خب؟
<AbismoNegro> بعد از نصب مجدد ویندوز بوت لودر ابونتوی نصب شده از طریق ووبی رو نشون نمیده
<AbismoNegro> و امکان نصب مجدد گراب از طریق دیسک زنده هم نیست چون در اصل ابونتو به صورت یک اپلیکیشن ویندوز نصب شده
<AbismoNegro> و در نتیجه تلاش برای حفظ فولدر ووبی بی فایدست
<AbismoNegro> برای من که اینطور بود
<tuxitop> نه. من می‌گم شما یک دفعه دوباره اوبونتو رو نصب کنید از طریق ووبی
<tuxitop> بعد که نصب تموم شد و تنظیمات بوت‌لودر انجام شد
<tuxitop> اون فولدر رو جایگزین کنید
<tuxitop> اینجوری بوت‌لودر شما رو میاره تو محیط اوبونتوی قبلی
<omid> tuxitop قطع شدم
<tuxitop> نه. من می‌گم شما یک دفعه دوباره اوبونتو رو نصب کنید از طریق ووبی
<tuxitop> بعد که نصب تموم شد و تنظیمات بوت‌لودر انجام شد
<tuxitop> اون فولدر رو جایگزین کنید
<tuxitop> اینجوری بوت‌لودر شما رو میاره تو محیط اوبونتوی قبلی
<tuxitop> احتمالا البته
<omid> نظرتون درباره سیستم عامل openindiana چی هست؟
<omid> من نصب کردم و خیلی شبیه به دبیان هست
<omid> البته بر پایه سولاریس هست
<tuxitop> کی داره روش کار می‌کنه؟ شرکت خاصیه؟
<mohhg> سلام.من مراحلی رو که رفتم مینویسم شاید مشکلم حل شد از صبح تا الان که ساعت 7 شبه دارم جون میکنم.خوب اول یه فولدر به این مسیر تو روت ساختم dpkg/pool/main بعد تمام بسته های که تو Û· تا دی وی دی بود رو با این دستور ‍‍کبی کردم cd /cdrom/pool/main/* /dpkg/pool/main -r بعد اون دØ
<omid> tuxitop jan hasti?
<tuxitop> بله
<mohhg> ravehse digeyie hast vase sakht makhzan mahali az dvd haye makhzaen kamel ubuntu
<tuxitop> omid hastam
<mohhg> rastesh moshkelam ine ke nemitonam file "packages.gz"ro be file source.list ezafe konam.mitonam ezafe konam vali in eror ro mide
<mohhg> سلام.من مراحلی رو که رفتم مینویسم شاید مشکلم حل شد از صبح تا الان که ساعت 7 شبه دارم جون میکنم.خوب اول یه فولدر به این مسیر تو روت ساختم dpkg/pool/main بعد تمام بسته های که تو Û· تا دی وی دی بود رو با این دستور ‍‍کبی کردم cd /cdrom/pool/main/* /dpkg/pool/main -r بعد اون دØ
<tuxitop> mohhg in errori ke mizarid ro man nemitunam bebinam
<mohhg> Failed to fetch file:/home/deb/Packages.gz  File not found
<tuxitop> tuye pastebin copy konid
<mohhg> chi?
<mohhg> bebakhshid gar gati kardam inja ro
<tuxitop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tuxitop> ba'd adresesh ro bedin bebinam
<mohhg> mishe kamel tozih bedid "tuye pastebin copy konid"
<tuxitop> برید به آدرس http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mohhg> khob
<mohhg> ?
<tuxitop> اونجا پیست کنید.
<tuxitop> بعد یه آدرس بهتون می‌ده
<tuxitop> اون رو بذارین اینجا
<mohhg> ok
<tuxitop> یعنی در واقع همون url صفحه رو بدین
<mohhg> chi ro past konam eror ro
<tuxitop> آره
<mohhg> badesh ye safe miyad neveshte "Download as text"
<mohhg> ke haviye in linke http://paste.ubuntu.com/615407/
<tuxitop> آها
<mohhg> linke ro mizanam safhe khali miyad
<tuxitop> این که اروره نیست. اون همه چیز نوشته بودین همین بود؟
<tuxitop> Failed to fetch file:/home/deb/Packages.gz
<omid> ava-1_6_0-sun-plugin-1.6.0.u25-0.3.1.i586 requires jre-1.6.0-sun-32 = 1.6.0.u25-0.3.1, but this requirement cannot be provided    :((
<tuxitop> ؟
<mohhg> in "ava-1_6_0-sun-plugin-1.6.0.u25-0.3.1.i586 requires jre-1.6.0-" rabti dasht be mozoo.vase man ham hichi nayomad
<tuxitop> omid jre ro nasb kardi? pluginesh ziyad zarurati nadare
<mohhg> bebin dadash ta hala makhzan mahaly dorost kardy?
<tuxitop> mohhg na
<Nu^253r> bedroud hamegi
<tuxitop> mohhg shoma un errori ke hamun aval copy kardi inja kheiliam tulani bud chi bud?
<tuxitop> in errori ke dari migi failed to fetch... ro che dasturi ro mizani ke miyad?
<mohhg> mikhastam kamel tozih bedam ja nashod
<mohhg> mikham makhzan mahali dorost konam
<tuxitop> ba estefade az kodum rahnama?
<tuxitop> va ba kodum basteha?
<omid> tuxitop http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en az inja rpm ro benasbam chetore?
<mohhg> ba bastehyi ke ye sal gabl kharidam yadm nist kodom froshgah bood
<tuxitop> omid نمی‌تونی این رو دانلود کنی. ایران تحریمه
<mohhg> to 7 ta dvd
<tuxitop> kodum version e ubuntu ro darid?
<mohhg> ba hamon rahnemaye wiki site sabr kon linkesh ro peyda konam
<mohhg> 10.10
<omid> tuxitop داره دانلود میشه
<mohhg> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/LocalRepository
<tuxitop> omid alan hamun basteye jre ro nasb kardi ke neshun dadi?
<omid> اوراکل تحریم کرده؟
<omid> آره
<mohhg> dadash ye lahzae ejaze midi?
<mohhg> omid?
<omid> ok chashm
<mohhg> bebakhshida yekam khasteam ta ino dorst nakonam...
<tuxitop> mohhg خب کدوم مرحله رو مشکل داری؟
<mohhg> kheli khob kasi nist javab bede
<tuxitop> این راهنما کامله
<mohhg> marhale 6.
<tuxitop> yani marahele 1-5 bedun e error ejra shodan?
<mohhg> midoni misir file ke bayad be "sources.list "ezafe beshe ro fekr konam ina galat neveshtan
<tuxitop> age una doros ejra shode bashan marhaleye 6 error nabayad bede
<mohhg> hatman ta hala makhzan mahali dorost kardi
<mohhg> ?
<tuxitop> are
<tuxitop> makhzan ro tuye foldere ~/debs ijad kardi?
<mohhg> khob on file la mastab "packages.gz" bood chetory masiresh ro be sources.list ezafe konam
<tuxitop> alan makhzan tuye kodum foldere?
<mohhg> mitonam ezafe konam .vali fekr konam misirdehiye man ghalate
<mohhg> makhzan to ye folde ba in masir"/dpkg/pool/main" to root
<tuxitop> khorujiye dastur e zir chie?
<mohhg> kodom dastoor?
<tuxitop> readlink -f /dpkg/pool/main
<mohhg> hichi
<mohhg> javabi nadasht khali
<tuxitop> khob moshkel hamine
<mohhg> basteha to folder haye to dar to hastan ha
<tuxitop> ooo! hameye basteha ro bayad berizi tu ye folder
<tuxitop> hameye basteha ro beriz tu ye folder va ba'd un folder ro makhzan kon
<mohhg> khob age injory bood chera file packages.gz kamele va 7 mb hajmeshe
<mohhg> dar zemn in kar ro test kardam javabi nagereftam
<tuxitop> packages.gz kojast alan? tuye /dpkg/pool/main?
<mohhg> na .vali onam test kardam
<tuxitop> test nadare ke. file bayad daghighan be esme Pakages.gz va tuye hamun folder bashe
<tuxitop> basteha ham nabayad tuye folderhaye tu dar tu bashan
<mohhg> khub bazam emtest mikonam hali tarifi az misir dadan file "pack" be "sourec.list "dari?
<mohhg> aslan masir ro khodet beneveis
<mohhg> masalam injuriye deb file:///dpkg/pool/main /
<tuxitop> faghat ba hamun dasturi ke tuye rahnama neveshte age in etefagh biofte unvaght doroste
<tuxitop> dasti fayde nadare.
<tuxitop> momkene adrese sahih ham bedi, vali ta zamani ke dorost tanzim nashode bashe nemishnase adres ro
<mohhg> kheyli khob.agha bebakhshid to rokhoda saretone dard avordam
<tuxitop> khahesh mikonam
<mohhg> tnx by
<omid> tuxitop kash nemirafti
<omid> java nasb shod
<omid> :(
<aliva> آهای!
<aliva> کسی یه برنامه برا کشیدن چندتا لامپ و کلید و اینا سراغ نداره؟؟
<tuxitop> keshidan e chand ta laamp o kilid?
<tuxitop> yani chi?
<tuxitop> narm afzare electronic mikhay ya graphic?
<aliva> tuxitop: الکترونیک
<aliva> والا ما یه کارگاه برق گرفتم گفتیم اگه گزارشا رو اینجوری بش بدیم نمره بهمون بده مسروط نشیم
<tuxitop> آها! من کار نکردم. ولی مطمئنم یه نرم‌افزار خوب یه جا دیده بودم
<tuxitop> بذار ببینم...
<tuxitop> ببین این به دردت نمی‌خوره
<tuxitop> http://geda.seul.org/wiki/geda:screenshots
<tuxitop> فک نمی‌کنم از این بهتر چیزی گیرت بیاد تو لینوکس. برای اونی که تو می‌گی فک کنم جواب بده.
<aliva> tuxitop: نه انگار ان واسه دیود و این چیزا
<aliva> ساختن  به کار من نمی‌اد
<aliva> اقا ممنون
<erghezi> ‏دنبال یه برنامه میگردم
<erghezi> ‏آز ماشین رو تحویل استاد بدم
<erghezi> ‏کلا میخوام اتومات باشه همه چیزش :ی
<tuxitop> یعنی برنامه رو باز کنی خودش پروژه رو تحویل استاد بده دیگه؟
<tuxitop> :دی
<erghezi> ‏tuxitop: آررررررررررره دیگه
<omid> tuxtop jan hasti
<omid> ?
<omid> tuxitop *
<tuxitop> yeap
<tuxitop> sorry. nadidam
<tuxitop> omid ?
<omid> tuxitop
<tuxitop> jan?
<omid> java ro downgrade kardam ye version
<omid> alan chikar konam
<omid> Java(TM) 6 Runtime Environment
<tuxitop> downgrade?
<tuxitop> che karie?
<tuxitop> :D
<omid> ghablie javab nemidad akhe
<omid> اون موقعی که شما میگفتی جاوا نصب کن
<omid> جاوا نصب شده بود
<omid> و جاوای موجود در سایت سوزه سافتور یه ورژن قدیمی تر بود
<omid> من بعد از اینکه نصب کردم متوجه شدم
<tuxitop> man faghat goftam openjdk ro be sun java taghiresh bede.
<omid> الان هم ایرادی نداره میشه راحت آپگرید کرد
<tuxitop> moshkeli nadare
<tuxitop> ok
<tuxitop> farghi nadare unghadr
<omid> من دارم یه کم دستورهای سوزه رو یاد میگیرم
<tuxitop> alan khorujiye java -version chie?
<tuxitop> mige sun java?
<tuxitop> ya openjdk?
<omid> همچنان openjdk
<omid> اما سان هم نصب هست
<omid> باید کار خاصی کنم؟
<tuxitop> are
<tuxitop> update-alternatives --config java
<tuxitop> ba'd sun java ro entekhab kon
<omid> Using '/usr/lib/jvm/jre-1.6.0-sun/bin/java' to provide 'java'.
<omid> hale?
<tuxitop> age java -version dorost shod are
<omid> فرق این ۲ تا فقط در متن باز بودن جی دی کی هست؟
<tuxitop> age na bayad ye bar log out koni
<tuxitop> na. openjdk be kamelie sun java nist va kheili az emkanatesh ro nadare
<omid> Using '/usr/lib/jvm/jre-1.6.0-sun/bin/java' to provide 'java'.
<omid> doros shod
<omid> ine dige?
<tuxitop> are. alan your freedom ro baz koni fek konam dorost bashe dige
<omid> دستورش رو دوباره میدید؟
<tuxitop> java -jar /path/to/file
<omid> Unable to access jarfile home/omid/Downloads/Freedom/freedom.jar
<tuxitop> ghabl az home ye / ja endakhti?
<omid> این با YaST باز نمیشه؟
<tuxitop> na. ba java bayad baz she
<omid> باز شد یه چیزایی
<omid> هر سری باید اینکار رو کرد یعنی؟
<tuxitop> che kar?
<omid> دستور در محیط متنی
<tuxitop> na. dafeye aval ke bayad tanzimesh koni o zaban o ina ro entekhab koni
<tuxitop> ba'dan dige ina lazem nist
<omid> پراکسی آدرس و پورت رو اتو دیتکت کنه؟
<omid> یا باید دستی بزنم؟
<tuxitop> mituni ye menu dorost koni barash
<tuxitop> bayad dasti bedi
<omid> تنظیماتش رو راهنمایی میکنید؟
<omid> چی بدم؟
<tuxitop> 127.0.0.1:8080
<omid> من الان نمیتونم واره سایت یور فریدم شم
<tuxitop> alan tanzimatesh chie moshkel?
<omid> your proxy setting do not seem to be working
<omid> proxy : 127.0.0.1
<omid> port : 8080
<tuxitop> alan tanzim kardi your freedom ro?
<tuxitop> serverash ro peyda kard?
<omid> na
<tuxitop> khob pas che kar kardi? mage hamun aval khodesh ye safe nayumad ke tanzim koni?
<omid> chera
<omid> omad
<omid> va man port va proxy serveri ke dadin zadam
<omid> va baad in payamo dad
<omid> ke not working
<tuxitop> ha! na!
<tuxitop> unja nabayad bezani
<tuxitop> unja bezan no proxy
<tuxitop> un proxy o port maal e tu morurgar e
<omid> http://img.susepaste.org/images/87a9873e.jpg
<omid> tweak ham nemikhad?
<tuxitop> khob dige. un ro hichi nazan
<tuxitop> tweak ham nemikhad
<omid> protocol ham pish farz ha bashe/
<omid> ?
<tuxitop> are
<omid> dare jostejo mikone
<tuxitop> ok, ba'desh ye alame server neshun mide.
<omid> اگر جاوا رو آپدیت کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد که؟
<tuxitop> har kodum ro dust dari entekhab kon
<tuxitop> na
<tuxitop> man alan akharin version e java ro daram
<omid> خوب طرز کار با این چطوری هست؟
<omid> من مرورگر مورد علاقم کانکرور هست
<omid> و اپرا هم زیاد استفاده میکنم
<omid> ولی از فایر فاکس اصلن خوشم نمیاد
<tuxitop> khob konqueror ke fek mikonam az hamun proxyhaye kde estefade mikone
<omid> از این سرور ها فرقی نداره کدوم وصل شم؟ اولیه ؟
<tuxitop> farghi nadare. har kodum rahattari.
<tuxitop> emtehan kon age khub nabud soratesh avazesh kon
<omid> یوزر نیم پسورد چطوری بگیرم؟
<omid> ایمیلش هست تو میل باکسم
<omid> همونه؟
<tuxitop> are
<omid> من دوستم تو مک بوک هم این یور فریدم رو داشت
<omid> باهاش میشه دانلود هم کرد؟
<tuxitop> همه کار می‌شه کرد
<omid> خوب الان چه کنم؟
<omid> تنظیمات پراکسی مرورگر هارو چی بزنم؟
<omid> همون ۸۰ ۸۰ ؟
<omid> tuxitop?
<tuxitop> شقث
<tuxitop> are
<tuxitop> hamun 127.0.0.1:8080
<tuxitop> hamun 127.0.0.1:8080
<omid_> قطع شدم
<omid_> خوب
<omid_> الان چجوری شرتکات بسازم واسش
<omid_> و اینکه چطوری ازش استفاده کنم هربار؟
<omid_> وقتی زدم باز هم تاثیری نداشت
<omid_> تو تنظیماتش کار خاصی نباید بکنم؟
<omid_> راستی امکان داره یوزر نیم پسورد من باطل شده باشه بعد چند ماه؟
<omid_> چون اصلن استفاده نکردم ازش
<tuxitop> na. batel nemishe
<tuxitop> alan connecti?
<tuxitop> ye dokmeye start connection dare
<tuxitop> bayad un ro bezani ke connect she dige
<omid_> authentiation faild
<tuxitop> khob username password eshtebahe
<omid_> hamonio mizanam ke too emaile
<omid_> mishe dobare sabte nam kard?
<tuxitop> nemidunam. age mituni khob dobare sabt e nam kon
<omid_> chejori biaramesh ro desktop ya menoe kickoff?
<tuxitop> ruye menu e kickoffet mage right click mikoni ye edit nadare?
<tuxitop> albate fek mikonam dar halati ke widget-ha unlock bashan
<omid_> خوب من وقتی یور فریدم رو سرچ هم میکنم نمیاد چیزی
<tuxitop> midunam
<tuxitop> bayad ye khodet be menu ezafe koni
<tuxitop> ye gozine tu bakhsh e internet ezafe kon
<tuxitop> esmesh ro bezar your freedom
<tuxitop> command ro ham bezar hamuni commandi ke mizani ejra mishe
<omid_> ahan
<omid_> merci
<tuxitop> khahesh mikonam
<omid_> java -jar //home/omid/Downloads/Freedom/freedom.jar
<omid_> in dige?
<tuxitop> na. ye dune / bayad bezari
<tuxitop> java -jar /home/omid/Downloads/Freedom/freedom.jar
<omid_> خوب بعد از انجام اینکار و باز کردن آیتم یور فریدم از منوی کیک آف دوباره مراحل تنظیم میاد
<tuxitop> khob tanzimesh kamel nashode bud seri ghabl dige
<tuxitop> ye dafe ke kamel tanzimesh kardi rah oftad dorost mishe
<omid_> shoma mitonid ye lotfi konid mano register konid?
<omid_> akhe man windows nadaram
<omid_> hich rahi nadaram ke saitesho bz konam
<tuxitop> ok. emailet chie?
<omid_> omidoshrieh@aol.com
<omid_> o.oshrieh@gmail.com
<omid_> ba avalie yebar register kardam
<tuxitop> username chi bezaram?
<omid_> harchi
<omid_> omid
<omid_> omido
<omid_> farghi nadare kolan
<tuxitop> pass?
<omid_> onam harchi zadi zadi
<omid_> kolan mohem nis hichish
<omid_> too emailam negah midaram
<tuxitop> hala ye link tuye emailet mide
<omid_> w8
<tuxitop> un ro bede ke fa'aalesh konam
<omid_> ok
<omid_> http://www.your-freedom.net/index.php?id=171&username=omido&auth=19b7f624
<tuxitop> ok, fa'aal shod
<tuxitop> momkene chand daghighe tul bekeshe ta betuni estefade koni az user pass
<omid_> tuxitop?
<omid_> hastin?
<tuxitop> jan?
<omid> tuxitop sorry dc shodam link omad?
<tuxitop> are
<tuxitop> fa''aal shod dige
<omid> tuxitop raftin
<omid> man dc shodam
<omid> :(
<omid> mikhastam tashakor konam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-01
<Omid> salaaam
<omid> tuxitop salam
<tuxitop> omid salam
<omid> kheili chakerim.dishab dc shodam nashod tashakor konam
<tuxitop> mokhlesam azizam. rah oftad?
<omid> vali hamchenan nemitonam azash estefade konam
<tuxitop> baraye chi nemituni?
<omid> Authentication fail :(
<omid> harbar
<omid> 100 bar chek kardam pas va user ro
<tuxitop> hamun username va passwordi ke man gereftam barat dige?
<omid> are be khoda
<omid> aslan ahmaghanas in eror be nazaram
<omid> hamechizam check kardam
<omid> zabane keyboard , chaps lock va...
<tuxitop> che username va passwordi ro midi?
<tuxitop> beza bia tu khosusi
<aseman> salam to you
<aseman> man 100000 toman dar namayeshgah as yek entesharat barandeh shodam va mikham as onja dobareh ketabbekharan
<aseman> amma nemidonam che ketabi baray linux  debian monasebtareh?
<aseman> in addition to i'm working by Debian.PHP,Mysql,java,cpp
<aseman> please guide me
<aseman> the books are only orginal, you can observe book list on  http://www.wileyiran.com/
<aseman> if is here anybody??
<tuxitop> aseman man ke tu in ghaziye vared nistam
<tuxitop> nemishnasam
<aseman> tuxitop: yaani kaghazi ketab dar zamineh linux nemishnasi??
<tuxitop> aseman: na moteasefane
<tuxitop> ma inja emkanate ketabaye kaghazi ro nadarim
<tuxitop> kharidesh bi khodi gerun mishe vase hamin ziyad donbalesh nemirim
<aseman> tuxitop: thank you...
<tuxitop> aseman: your welcome
<fvahid> ]
<B_Z> mikhastam beporsam agar man az 10.10 be 11.4 beram
<B_Z> bayad che kari anjam bedam
<B_Z> ?
<fvahid> B_Z: kafiye be internet vasl bashi va automatic update ro ejra koni
<fvahid> B_Z: khodesh behet offer mide ke be 11.4 migrate koni
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> fvahid: MOSHKELI PISH NEMIYAD
<B_Z> fvahid: darbareye geraphic khondam baraye on moshkeli nadare?
<fvahid> B_Z: vase mohkam kari az data mohemet back up begir
<B_Z> fvahid: agara alan bekham ro 10.10 bemondam badan up konam moshkeli nadare
<B_Z> fvahid: akhe khondam mesle inke combiz ham moshkel dare?
<fvahid> B_Z: yani chi badan up koni?
<B_Z> fvahid: maslan ye 1 /2 mahe dige update konam be 11.4. alan shoma az 11.4 estefade mikoni
<B_Z> ?
<fvahid> B_Z: man az 11.4 estefade nakardam va beshoma ham tosiye mikonam estefade nakoni
<fvahid> B_Z: hich dalili nadidam azash estefade konam
<B_Z> fvahid: mana lan hese khobi nadaram mishe dalilatonam begin
<fvahid> B_Z: chon tls nist
<fvahid> B_Z: bebakhshid lts : long term support
<fvahid> B_Z: yni modate ziyadi azash support nemishe
<B_Z> fvahid: pas hamin 10.10 mimonam .
<fvahid> B_Z: khob kari mikoni
<B_Z> fvahid:  vaghan mamnoon az komake shoma
<everplays> mohem tar az lts: unity eftezah-e
<fvahid> B_Z: khahesh mikonam
<B_Z> fvahid: mishe ye tozih darbareye unity bedin kheyli neveshte bodan dar barash bebakhshid ke taze karim
<fvahid> B_Z: everplays az man behtar midone, ishon ostade mast
 * everplays takzib mikone
<fvahid> B_Z: rasteesh man nemidonam chon rajebesh nakhondam chon alage behesh neshon nadadam, az everplays bepors
<everplays> B_Z, bebin, unity ye shell-e (shell yani pooste) jadid-e ke ubuntu dorost karde vase gnome, kheyli kheyli bug dare dar hale hazer
<everplays> az oon gozashte khode design-e unity moshkel dare va aslan usable nist
<everplays> dar kol behtar-e sabr koni 11.10 biad chon 11.10 gnome-shell dare va be marateb az unity behtar-e
 * fvahid be etelatam ezafe shod
<fvahid> B_Z: manam montazere 11.10 hastam bebinam chi mishe
<fvahid> everplays: 11.10 lts hastesh?
<B_Z> fvahid: man mitarsam nashe bad be oona update kard
<everplays> fvahid, are fekr konam, har 3ta noskhe ye lts mide age eshtebah nakonam
<everplays> nemishe :) ubuntu enghadr ahmagh-e ke bayad aval update koni be 11.04 bad mitooni be 11.10 update koni, ya hade aghal khodesh behet gozine nemide ke mostaghim update koni
<fvahid> B_Z: az linux tars nadashe bashid
 * fvahid ubuntu ahmage
 * fvahid :)
<B_Z> fvahid: :d
 * fvahid debian bahooshe :)
<B_Z> fvahid: man ba ejazaton more khast misham soal darbaraye mikrotik daram nemishe inja porsid?
<AmiRDJ> bepors shyad kesi balad bod ;)
<fvahid> B_Z: rajebe chi hast?
<fvahid> B_Z: esmesh ashnast :)
<B_Z> man mikham centoso ro vmvare nasb konam bad mikrotiko rosh in mishe
<B_Z> ?
<AmiRDJ> mikrotike mostaghel nasb misheh
<fvahid> B_Z: toye linux bejaye vmware az virtualbox estefade konid
<B_Z> ro vpmware mishe?
<fvahid> B_Z: virtualbox
<B_Z> fvahid: bale eshtebah goftam in kar mishe
<B_Z> ?
<AmiRDJ> are
 * fvahid nazari nadare
<B_Z> mamnoon dostan man beram dobare miyam
<B_Z> az hame mamnoonam felan ba ejaze
<AmiRDJ> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/linux-world-map-large.png
<moh_> salam.ye soal che dastory mitone filhaye ba pasvande .deb ro ke to posheyhaeye to dar to hastan ro be ye poshe deige copy kone?
<AliTarihi> moh_: سلام. find ./  -name '*.svn' | xargs -i cp {} dest_dir
<AliTarihi> moh__: سلام. find ./  -name '*.svn' | xargs -i cp {} dest_dir
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-02
<narcislinux> the-light: hi, baraye emlaye loghat va tanavoe loghat porsidid rasti ?
<the-light> narcislinux: hi, na hanuz nadidamesh mosaferat bud in chand vaghte, be zudi miporsam
<mahdiyeh> سلام
<mahdiyeh> من اوبونتو ۸.۴ روسیستمم نصبه با سی دی ۱۰.۴ لایو اومدم بالا هارد و بقیه دیسک رو نمیشناسه دلیلش تفاوت ورژنه؟ اررش : ٔNot Autorizeds است!
<mahdiyeh> دوستان کسی میتونه جواب بده؟!
<everplays> mahdiyeh, na, bekhatere version nist
<everplays> ya ubuntu-i ke nasb kardi ro hibernate/suspend kardi ke nemitoone mount kone
<everplays> ya inam ke sudo mikhad (ubuntu kollan 6mizane)
<everplays> ye terminal baz kon, bezan sudo nautilus bad bebin mitooni mount koni drive-at ro ya na
<mahdiyeh> everplays: lvsd [,hf nhnd nhajl ldvtjl
<mahdiyeh> مرسی جواب دادی داشتم میرفتم بذارین امتحان کنم
<mahdiyeh> یه سوال دیگه: چطوری میشه فهمید یه اوبونتو که نصبه با ووبی نصب شده یا مستقل از ویندوزه؟
<everplays> man tahala az wubbi estefade nakardam, daghigh ham nemidoonam chetori kar mikone
<OpenSUSE> salam
<everplays> mahdiyeh, zaheran vaghti ba wubi nasb mikoni az ntfs ya vfat estefade mikone, pas ehtemalan ye negah be /etc/fstab bendazi motevajeh mishi ke / ba che format-i mount shode
<mahdiyeh> everplays: ok
<OpenSUSE> Wubu = crap
<OpenSUSE> wubi*
<ehsan> ntrack ro che juri to kubuntu downgrade konam?
<ehsan> ?
<tuxitop> ntrack tuye makhazen hast?
<tuxitop> ehsan
<ehsan> nemidoonam
<ehsan> ntrack jadid moshkel dare
<ehsan> mikham ghadimi ro berizam
<ehsan> http://forum.archlinux.ir/index.php?topic=349.msg2740#msg2740
<ehsan> in moshkelo daram
<ehsan> بعد از یکی دو ساعت که با سیستم کار میکنم دیگه بعضی برنامه ها درست اجرا نمیشن.
<tuxitop> عجیبه
<tuxitop> من هیچوقت چنین مشکلی نداشتم
<tuxitop> الان این مشکل رو دارید یا هنوز یکی دو ساعت نشده؟
<tuxitop> الان برای اینکه دانگرید کنید خروجی دستور زیر رو بذارین:
<tuxitop> apt-cache policy ntrack
<ehsan> Unable to locate package ntrack
<tuxitop> اصلا نصبه ntrack؟
<ehsan> bayad nasb bashe
<tuxitop> dpkg -s ntrack
<ehsan> dpkg -s ntrack
<ehsan> ro zadam
<ehsan> neveshte nasb nist
<ehsan> pas chera
<ehsan> kded4 bade
<ehsan> ye modat cpuusage mire ro 60
<tuxitop> khob pas nasb nist dige. moshkel chiz e digeyie
<ehsan> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116537.0
<tuxitop> shayad be khatere nepomuk o in system e searcheshe ke kheili resource lazem dare
<ehsan> to injam in moshkel ro daran
<ehsan> to start up in jori nist
<ehsan> bade masalan 1 saat injuri mishe
<ehsan> hey ham cpu usage mire bala
<tuxitop> khob tu unja ke rah e hal ro gofte
<ehsan> ch gofte
<ehsan> chi gofte
<tuxitop> kdesu kwrite /usr/share/kde4/services/kded/networkstatus.desktop
<tuxitop> file baz shod?
<tuxitop> in gozine ro peyda konid tu file:
<tuxitop> X-KDE-Kded-autoload
<ehsan> X-KDE-Kded-autoloadpeyda shod
<ehsan> pak konam
<ehsan> ya false konam?
<tuxitop> false kon
<tuxitop> yeki dige ham hast
<ehsan> do ta sho false kardam
<ehsan> reset konam bebinam dorost shod
<tuxitop> X-KDE-Kded-load-on-demand
<ehsan> thank's
<tuxitop> bashe. chakeram
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-03
<neshat> salam
<neshat> kasi fatqe beyn chromium-browser ba chromium-bsu ro midoone ?
<meysam> sallam dostan
<meysam> ye soal dashtam dar morede ubuntu
<meysam> kasi hast javab bede?
<omid> che soali?
<meysam> man suze kar mikardam va ba kde
<meysam> alan ubuntu nasb kardam
<omid> kare dorosti mikardi
<omid> kare eshtebahi kardi
<omid> :D
<meysam> :D
<meysam> alan kde mikham vase ubuntu
<omid> man alanam suse kar mikonam ba kde
<omid> kde roo ubuntu nariz
<meysam> in hamoon kubuntu hasesh?
<omid> chert mishe
<omid> hamechi gharo ghati mishe
<omid> are
<omid> kubuntu beriz behtare
<meysam> ahan
<omid> albate kubuntu mozakhraf tarin tozie kde has ke dar tamame zendegim didam
<omid> hich tweaki nadare
<omid> hich behine saziyi
<omid> hich kofti
<meysam> aha
<meysam> gnome ro ubuntu khob kar karde
<omid> be nazare man age shoma distroe deb base KDE mikhay
<meysam> ama man khodam kde ro doost daram
<omid> Mepis va Aptosid ro test kon
<meysam> aha
<omid> ubuntu dar zamine gnome ham kare khasi nakarde
<omid> shoma suse ro ba gnome test kon
<omid> ya alan fedora 15 ro ba gnome3 bebin che karde
<meysam> are
<omid> baad mibini ke unity mozakhrafi bish nist
<meysam> fedora ro ziad bahash rabete khobi nadarm
<meysam> badak nist
<meysam> ama az in 11.4 ubuntu khosham oomade
<omid> kolan be nazare man behtarin distro( age beshe gof behtarini has) hamon suse hast
<meysam> are
<meysam> manam azassh razi boodam
<meysam> ama goftam ro ubuntu ham ye testi bezanam
<meysam> rasti
<omid> kolan kde ye ubuntu cherte
<everplays> ubuntu SUCKS
<meysam> donbale ye chizi to mayehaye yast migardam vase ubuntu
<meysam> chizi dare?
<everplays> ama mohem tar az oon KDE SUCKS
<omid> hehe
<meysam> ??
<omid> ras mige everplays
<omid> KDE aslan ehsase bastanie gnome ro nadare
<omid> gnome ke kar mikoni yade dorane hakhamaneshi mifoti
<omid> :D
<meysam> donbale ye chizi to mayehaye yast migardam vase ubuntu
<omid> nadare
<omid> YaST mojezeye suse hast
<everplays> omid, nokte ine ke technology hayi ke estefade mikone kheyli behtar az KDE-e, mesle zeitgeist. ama age farz ham bokonim ghadimie khoobish ine ke Krash nemikone :)
<everplays> ya nemoone digash seed va gjs ke KDE too khaab ham nemibine
<omid> everplays shoma chan sale kde kar nakardi? kde 4.6.x ro test konid
<omid> ba gnome 3 moghayese konid
<everplays> omid, hehe, chera ye app-e x.0 ro ba ye app-e x.6 moghayese mikoni?
<omid> bebakhshid.bade 100 sal gnome ye tekoni dade . ke onam dare mire be masire KDE. eye candy . widget bazi va ...
<everplays> KDE enghadr baghalie ke hich sherkati hazer nist roosh sarmaye gozari kone va hamin bast-e ke neshoon bede cheghadr ashghale
<everplays> kolle KDE 4.x ham ke copy-e windows-e
<omid> intel , novel , nokia va...
<omid> inha sherkat nistan ke
<omid> baghalian
<omid> lol
<everplays> omid, novel? ye contribution-e novel ro neshoon bede gheyr az sponsor boodan
<everplays> hala mikhay chanta developer-e novel ro neshoon bedam ke roo gnome kar mikonan?
<everplays> sponsor ba estefade kheyli fargh mikone
<everplays> nokia ham ke keshid biroon, dige hata oon meego-e baghali ro ham karish nemikone
<omid> everplays vase shoma ke kolan panele on paino kickoff launcher ro kole DE mibini bale shabihe windowse
<omid> be nazare man gnome ham hamchin kam az Mac OSX bala narafte
<omid> bekhosos ubuntu va unityie azizesh(age beshe jozve gnome hesab kard)
<omid> inghad kal kal kardim taraf raft:D
<everplays> unity ke ye tike ashghal bish nist, hamasham zir-e sare oon mark-e ablah-e
<omid> novell contributes gnome cause: novel sells suse linux enterprise
<omid> old crap with Gnome shit and zero packages available.
<omid> mmm
<the-light> !ask | arash
<lubotu3> arash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the-light> soali dari haminja bepors
<AliTarihi> !samba | arash
<lubotu3> arash: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<narcislinux> sepehrm: inja soaletono beporsid
 * narcislinux :|
<sepehrm> سلام.من برگ رو اوبونتو نصب کردم.اگه بخوام ویندوز سون نصب کردم.تو گراب مشکل ندارم؟ممنون
<AliTarihi> برگ؟
<sepehrm> بله
<AliTarihi> یعنی چی؟ متوجه نمیشم :)
<narcislinux> sepehrm: mint?
<AliTarihi> اگه ویندوز نصب کنید باید مجدد گراب رو برگردونید
<AliTarihi> توی انجمن در موردش مطلب هست :)
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: هر بار ویندوز  نصب بشه. گراب باید تعمیر بشه
<mmn> salam khaste nabashid chgetory makhzan mahil ro be eshterak bezaram
<mmn> to shabake
<mmn> ?
<mmn> kasi nist javab bede
<mmn> chetory makhzan mahli ro be eshterak bezaram to shabake
<omid> امروز به این نتیجه رسیدم که سابایون = آشغال
<mmn> aga yeki javab mano bede
<mmn> khaheshan
<omid> mmn
<omid> boro in channel
<omid> #ubuntu
<omid> english bepors
<mmn> ok tnx
<arash_> من الان توی اوبونتو ام وقتی با موزیلا صفحات فارسی رو باز می کنم درست نشون نمیده
<na3r> arash_, ta onjayi ke midonam ubuntu ba farsi moshkeli nadare
<omid> dare
<na3r> omid, on moghe ke ubuntu 8.04 dashtam moshkeli nadashta
<na3r> 9.04
<omid> arash_ sudo apt-get install language-support-fonts-fa
<arash_> آره وقتی نسخه های قبلی رو هم میذاشتم چنین مشکلی نداشتم ولی ۱۱.۰۴ داره نمیدونم چرا؟
<omid> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<omid> ino bebin
<omid> baade nasbe ghalam ha bebin bazam moshkel dari
<omid> or no
<omid> na3r به نظر من بهترین پشتیبانی از زبان ها مال سوزه هست
<Kaveh8_> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/55513-Leaf_u.tar.gz
<Kaveh8_> in safhe login scrren-e
<Kaveh8_> man chetor nasbesh koam?
<omid> ask everplays
<everplays> omid, agha mardom ro be rah-e kaj hedayat nakon :)
<omid> :D
<omid> ma be samte shoma hedayat kardim shoma ke kaj nisti ke :D
<everplays> khoda ham kaj-e in ke manam
<omid> serate mostaghimi shoma
<omid> :d
<arash_> salam man tooye ubuntu ba font farsi moshkel daram
<arash_> file haye farsie roo hard kaj o mavaj hastan
<arash_> ba mozilla ham ke page baz mikonam aslan font farsi ro ham nemikhooneh
<arash_> migid chekar konam?
<omid> ubuntu ro pak kon suse nasb kon
<omid> and you'd be cool
<omid> :D
<lachfome> arash_: یه نگاهی به این بنداز http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty به نظرم هرچی بخویی تو این هست
<arash_> salam man ye barname mikham ke yek file .ISO ro roye DVD write konam
<arash_> behtarin narmafzar dar in zamineh ke kar kardid bahash chieh?
<lachfome> arash_: خوب داره ابونتو دیفالت
<lachfome> arash_: brasero
<arash_> mishe english benevisid?
<Guest2199> سلام.من یه مشکلی با  ایکلیپس دارم..وقتی ران میکنم میگه پیدا نشد منم زیاد باید چیکار کنم؟
<Guest2199> pdt هم نصب هست
<Guest2199> آقا این کدهای پی اچ پی من تو ای ایکلیپس اجرا نمیشه چیکار کنم؟
<guest_> سلام من یه مشکلی با پی اچ پی در ایکلیپس دارم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<bermoda> salam
<bermoda> aga man ye soal daram rajebe ubuntu onam ine k chera ubuntu khaile az cpu estefade mikoni?
<bermoda> are man vaghte ro labtopam nasbish kardam cpu beine 90 ta 100 darger bood darsorate k to in chand sale ba fedora aslan in moshkelo nadashtam
<bermoda> megan marbot b ye acpi to ubuntu hast
<bermoda> kise nimidone daghighan marbot b chie?
<omid> http://www.geticeweasel.org/    ;)
<sepehrm> Ubuntu software center
<everplays> omid, dude bebin be sepehrm mitooni komak koni
<omid> che komaki?
<everplays> mikhad ccsm nasb kone nemitoone
<omid> why?
<sepehrm> کارت گرافیک اوبونتو 11.04   من دو تا از compiz هاش نصب کمیشه اما ز
<omid> repo haro tanzim kardi?
<omid> system>administration>software sourcessssssssssss
<sepehrm> system kojae
<omid> everplays ubuntu 11.04 kar nakardam
<omid> mage panele gnome ro nadare unity?
<omid> ya ye chizi mese on
<everplays> omid, chera gnome-panel ro dare
<sepehrm> مال من اینجوریه : http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372234_Screenshot.png
<omid> midonam che rikhtie desktopet
<omid> khob
<sepehrm> حالا چیکار کنم
<omid> شما روی اون لوگوی ابونتو سمت چپ بالا
<omid> بزن
<omid> تو قسمت سرش
<omid> سرچ
<omid> سیستم رو سرچ کن ببین چی میاد
<sepehrm> خب
<omid> اومد چیزی؟
<sepehrm> بنج تا گزینه اومد
<omid> سیستم
<sepehrm> کدوم بزنم
<sepehrm> ببعدا مزاحمتون میشم ببخشید
<omid> سیستم رو ندیدید؟
<dark-sun> sasy360: the-light شناسایی شد
<lachfome> dark-sun: سلام کاکو
<dark-sun> lachfome: سلام زیبای مهربون. خوبی؟
<sasy360> lachfome, منظورت کاکاست؟ کاکو شیرازیه :D
<dark-sun> sasy360: من واسه حامد، کاکو که سهله، کو کا، کی کی، کی کی کا کا کوکو هم می‌شم
<dark-sun> :D
<lachfome> sasy360: همون
<sasy360> dark-sun, :))
<lachfome> the-light: این خیلی خوبه
<sasy360> بچه‌های لینوکس کار واقعا گلن. عاشق همه‌شونم :)
<lachfome> اما به نظرم چیزهایی کم داره
<the-light> lachfome: pacmoon ro migi? :D
<lachfome> the-light: اهوم
<lachfome> مثلا نمی تونه گروهی چیزی رو کامپایل کنه
 * dark-sun fekr mikone, asheghe bishtare linux kara boodan, siasate behtari mitune bashe
<lachfome> the-light: ^^
<the-light> lachfome: are nadidam beshe kole system ro compile kard bahash
<lachfome> the-light: یه جورهایی می شه
<lachfome> the-light: مثلا بزن pacmoon -avm choqok
<the-light> lachfome: balee baleee che mikone in pacmoon. rooham shad shad emshab peydash kardam
<lachfome> the-light: مثلا بزن pacmoon -avm
<dark-sun> یه تازه کار هم نمی‌یاد!
<dark-sun> همه خفن سال تجربه دارن!
<arash> salam
<AmiRDJ> سلام
<dark-sun> arash: سلام
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: سلام
<dark-sun> dark-sun: سلام
<dark-sun> dark-sun: سلام که سلام! چخبره این موقع شب؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: خیلی خب حالا
<arash> chetori mishe font haye farsi ro toye ubuntu 11.04 nasb kard?
<dark-sun> arash: کدوم فونت‌ها؟
<arash> farsi
<dark-sun> arash: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<AmiRDJ> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<sepehrm> salam
<AmiRDJ> sepehrm: سلام
<dark-sun> sepehrm: سلام هموطن. شب بخیر.
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: سلام امیر جان! خوبی عزیزم؟
 * dark-sun memory refreshes every 30 sec.
<AmiRDJ> dark-sun: سلام . مرسی خوبم
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: الان سپهر میاد
<sepehrm> چیکار دارید
 * dark-sun pishgooi mikone...
<dark-sun> sepehrm: خواستم بهت بگم شب بخیر همین!
<AmiRDJ> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<sepehrm> خسته نباشی
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: نظر مساعدت چیه اینجا رو پولی کنیم؟ از کسایی که میان پول می‌گیریم؟
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: با سپهر شروع کنیم؟  تو پول‌هاش رو بگیر بده به من من می‌شمارم
<AmiRDJ> dark-sun: خوب بعدش بهشون چی عرضه کنیم
 * dark-sun ahle kare goroohie
<AmiRDJ> :D
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: عرضه؟ عرضه نمی‌خواد دیگه. مگه آدم مالیات می‌ده چیزی بهش می‌دن؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> پول زور!
<dark-sun> :D
<AmiRDJ> dark-sun: اره میدن دیگه
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: خب تو بهشون بده. منم پولا رو می‌شمارم
<arash> azizan man ye moshkel daram age mishe hal konid
<dark-sun> arash: مشکلت چیه فرزند؟
<AmiRDJ> arash:  ?
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: خوشم میاد توی تایپ صرفه جویی می‌کنی.
<dark-sun> ;)
<arash> my ubuntu ba font farsi moshkel dareh?
<dark-sun> arash: دقیقا چه مشکلی داره؟ بیشتر توضیح بده
<arash> ye aks mizaram bebinid
 * dark-sun mire chips begire...
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: چیپس می‌خوری؟
<AmiRDJ> dark-sun: na kalorish ziyadeh :D
<arash> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372736_Screenshot1.png
 * dark-sun va3 AmiRDJ keshmesh migire...
 * dark-sun ba vpn vasle, site "ip ban" mide!  :(
<AmiRDJ> arash: این دستور تو ترمینال زدی ؟
<AmiRDJ> arash: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<AmiRDJ> arash:  هستی ؟
<arash> yes
<arash> ye lahze
<arash> ...
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: داریم چیپس می‌خوریم صبر کن خب
<dark-sun> :)
<arash> dastoor o zadam ;
<arash> inam natijeh
<arash> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372738_ScreenshotarasharashVPCCW1CGX.png
<AmiRDJ> خوب الان برو تو تنظیمات فایرفاکس قسمت فونت ها یه عکس هم از اون بگیر
<arash> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372744_ScreenshotFirefoxPreferences.png
<dark-sun_> dark-sun: to ro mikosham! hala mibini!
<AmiRDJ> arash:  hala in karo bekon
<AmiRDJ> arash:  to terminal bezan
<AmiRDJ> arash: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<AmiRDJ> arash:  ina na ino bezan
<dark-sun_> AmiRDJ: nasbe oon
<AmiRDJ> arash: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dark-sun_> AmiRDJ: http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372744_ScreenshotFirefoxPreferences.png
<dark-sun_> oh oh
<dark-sun_> AmiRDJ: http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372738_ScreenshotarasharashVPCCW1CGX.png
<AmiRDJ> hala to tanzimat boro to ghesmat advanced injori tanzimeshon kon ye ax alan barat migiram
<AmiRDJ> arash: http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372750_Screenshot2.png
<AmiRDJ> arash: http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372749_Screenshot1.png
<AmiRDJ> arash: http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372748_Screenshot.png
<dark-sun> خب دیگه من برم بخفتم... از اینجا هم پولی عاید آدم نمی‌شه
 * dark-sun AmiRDJ ro baghal mikone. va 1 chizi az jibesh bar midare...
<dark-sun> خب دیگه ما بریم...
<AmiRDJ> dark-sun: بیا خودم بهت بدم
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش
<AmiRDJ> arash: شب خوش
<AmiRDJ> D
<dark-sun> AmiRDJ: نه همون کافیه. گواهینامه‌ات رو می‌اندازم صندوق پست
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> arash: این کانال اومدی حواست جمع باشه.
 * dark-sun arash ro baghal mikone...
<dark-sun> خب حالا دیگه راحت می‌خوابم. خداحافظ
<arash> hamash dorost shod vali
<AmiRDJ> arash: ?
<arash> monoscape man ino nadareh
<AmiRDJ> monospase  chiz khasti nist harchi khasti bezar ;)
<arash> DejaVu sans
<arash> dastet dard nakoneh firefox dorost shod
<AmiRDJ> ;)
<arash> hala age mozahemet nemisham
<arash> ye moshkel e dige hast
<AmiRDJ> arash:  بگو
<arash> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i372769_Screenshot2.png
<arash> ino bebin var dar zemn man tooye libre office ham aslan nemitoonam farsi benevisam
<arash> ba font haye titr va timesnewroman
<AmiRDJ> چرا mint نصب نکردی :D
<AmiRDJ> arash:  in dastoro bezan aval to terminal
<AmiRDJ> sudo fc-cache -fv
<AmiRDJ> ageh dorost nashod bayad font haye pish farz avaz koni
<arash> rastesh man mikham beram soragh SUSE vali felan system man ubuntu va saram sholoogheh
<AmiRDJ> dar har sorat be nazar man keh hich kodomesh jaleb nistan ;)
<arash> chera?
<AmiRDJ> arash:  farghesho zamani mitoni kamel dark koni keh az tozie haye dg estefadeh koni
<arash> OK
<arash> tooye hamin fekram
<AmiRDJ> bidardesarin tozi = mint hast
<arash> shayad
<AmiRDJ> behtarin tozi az nazar man = gentoo
<arash> rasti hanooz moshkel hast?
<AmiRDJ> chi moshkel hast ? [ gentoo ]
<arash> na baba font
<arash> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<AmiRDJ> man tahala be in moshke bar nakhordam tanha rahi keh be zehnam mireseh ineh keh font haye pish farz avaaz koni
<AmiRDJ> rasti ghablesh ye reset bedeh bebin dorost nashodeh
<arash> OK ye lahzeh DIS misham va miam sabr kon ....!
<AmiRDJ> pk
<AmiRDJ> ok
<sepehrm> چه جوری میشه   simple compizconfig settings manager دداخل اوبونتو نصب کرد
<sepehrm> خطا زیر میده :
<sepehrm> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<sepehrm> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-04
<godboy> ubuntu 11.04 error loading on hp dv3-4305
<godboy> why?
<godboy> 10.10 & 10.04 succesful loading
<godboy> bt 5.0 error loading
<nkh2> salam
<nkh2> BaroBach kasi too ubuntu VPN estefade karde ta hala ?
<neshat> salam
<neshat> kasi hast in vari ?
<Abismo> mmm
<mahdiyeh> سلام به همه
<mahdiyeh> دو تا سوال :
<mahdiyeh> 1_ من ویندوز .... مجبور شدم دوباره نصب کنم چون هارد رو بوت نمی کرد. حالا ... هارد رو بوت میکنه ولی اطلاعاتشو نشون نمیده در حالیکه اوبونتو همه چیز رو نشون میده. میدونین مشکل چیه؟ باید نگران بشم برای هارد؟
<mahdiyeh> 2- حالا گراب پریده! برای نصب مجدد گراب این راهشه؟
<mahdiyeh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<AbismoNegro> یعنی چی هارد رو بوت نمیکرد؟!!؟!؟!؟
<mahdiyeh> بخش زیر :
<mahdiyeh> The GUI Way: Using the Alternate/Install CD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<AbismoNegro> اگر ابونتو کامل نصب شده باشه بله میشه با استفاده از دیسک زنده دوباره گراب رو تعمیر و برگردوند
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro:  از هارد بوتر !!! ارور میگرفت
<AbismoNegro> ولی ابونتوی نصب شده از طریق ووبی فکر نکنم بشه
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: اگه اوبونتو ووبی ای باشه هارد لایو نوشونش میده؟
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: پارتیشناششو منظورمه
<AbismoNegro> ممنظور از هارد لایو چی هست؟
<AbismoNegro> نمیفهمم
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: ببخشید سی دی لایو منظورمه :(
<AbismoNegro> ببینید
<AbismoNegro> شما وقتی سی دی لایو ابونتو رو میزارید
<AbismoNegro> و میتونید از پارتیشن های هارد دیسک استفاده کنید در محیط سی دی لایو
<AbismoNegro> یعنی هارد مشکلی نداره
<AbismoNegro> و مشکل از ویندوز هست
<AbismoNegro> در ضمن قبل از عوض کردن ویندوز همیشه از یه چیزی مثل کلون زیلا
<AbismoNegro> استفاده کنید برای بک آپ گیری
<AbismoNegro> http://www.clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<AbismoNegro> این شیوه ی نه چندان جالب نصب از طریق ووبی رو هم بیخیال شید و اگر میخواید هر لینوکسی نصب کنید کامل نصب کنید
<AbismoNegro> که به این مشکلات هم بر نخورید
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: بله کاملا باهاتون موافقم ولی فعلا که تو تله ووبی گیر کردم!! راستش نمیخام ورژن فعلی لینوکس بپره! و در ضمن مطمئن نیستم این ورژن با ووبی نصب شده یا مستقله
<mahdiyeh> شما با این کار کردین تا حالا برای برگرداندن گراب؟ Rescatux
<AbismoNegro> بسیار ساده هست فهمیدنش
<AbismoNegro> هاردتون چند گیگ هست کلن؟
<AbismoNegro> ببینید ویندوز چه مقدار هارد میشناسه
<AbismoNegro> از اونجا که ویندوز پارتیشن های ext رو نمیشناسه پس هر مقدار که به گنو/لینوکس اختصاص داده شده کم باید بشه
<mahdiyeh> 320
<AbismoNegro> در ضمن در کنترل پنل اگر چیزی به اسم ابونتو کوبونتو اینها بود
<AbismoNegro> بدونید از طریق ووبی نصب شده
<AbismoNegro> منظورم در قسمت add or remove programs هست
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: اوففففففف راس میگین ها :(
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: آخ یادم نبود آخه من ویندوزو الان نصب کردم که دوباره همه نرم افزاراش پریده !
<AbismoNegro> شما ابونتو رو به صورت کامل نصب کنید فکر میکنم خیلی بهتر باشه. اگر پارتیشن خالی دارید که بهتر
<AbismoNegro> ولی اگر ندارید از یکی از نرم افزارهای پارتیشن بندی که باهاش میتونید کار کنید استفاده کنید . (من خودم از دیسک زنده gparted استفاده میکنم)
<AbismoNegro> قبلش سعی کنید اگر مقدور هست هارد رو از طریق ویندوز defragment کنید
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: اگه ووبی باشه روش بالا برای نصب مجدد گراب با سی دی لایو نباید کار کنه! درسته؟
<AbismoNegro> ببینید . من نه به ووبی آشنایی دارم نه علاقه ای به ووبی دارم.
<AbismoNegro> تمام دیستروهای لینوکس میتونن همچین مزخرفی بسازن ولی بقیه همچین کاری نکردن
<AbismoNegro> ابونتوی نصب شده از طریق ووبی هم از نظر عملکرد ضعیف تر هست و هم خیلی آسیب پذیرتر
<mahdiyeh> AbismoNegro: ok I am compeletely agree with you, But I AM STICK IN IT !
<AbismoNegro> and i have no idea how to fix that wubi crap. ok?
<mahdiyeh> Did I asked u? I asked the group to help me , Although tanx !
<AbismoNegro> lol
<mahdiyeh> در نصب مجدد گراب یه مرحله اینه :
<mahdiyeh> # Mount your appropriate linux partitions:      * /     * /boot     * swap     * ...
<mahdiyeh> چطوری میشه پارتیشن هایی که لیست شده رو مونت کرد؟
<fvahid> mahdiyeh: man mount
<mahdiyeh> fvahid: ba terminal kar nemikonam daram ba cd live grub ro nasb mikonam
<mahdiyeh> fvahid: fek konam fahmidam, age mount bashe dar marhale nasb ham mishnasadesh !
<mahdiyeh> تو مرحله 4 نصب : پریپر پارتیشن اگه یه پارتیشن رو انتخاب کنیم و کلید ادیت پارتیشن رو بزنیم اون پارتیشن فرمت میشه؟
<lachfome> the-light:سلام
<the-light> lachfome: salam, ahvalet?
<lachfome> the-light:  می گم چه طوری می شه لاگ یه کانالی رو بدست آورد
<the-light> lachfome: bastegi dare mesle inja public bashe ya private
<lachfome> the-light: #gentoo
<lachfome> the-light: emroz chand min pish
<the-light> lachfome: dakhel irclog.org male chand saal pisheshune, zaheran log eshun jaei nist
<mahdiyeh> یکی به من کمک میکنه ! نمیتونم گرابمو دوبارهه نصب کنم :(
<lachfome> the-light: چی شد
<lachfome> the-light: راه حلی به فکرت نرسید
<mahdiyeh> میشه یکی یکم مشورت بده برای نصب مجدد گراب ؟
<mahdiyeh> ?!
<AbismoNegro> :))
<AbismoNegro> ابونتویی که از طریق ووبی نصب میشه گراب نداره
<AbismoNegro> و اون بوت لودر ویندوز هست
<the-light> lachfome: chizi peyda nakardam ke log esho behem bede
<mahdiyeh> بازم سلام
<mahdiyeh> کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه گرابمو درس کنم؟
<AbismoNegro> ابونتویی که از طریق ووبی نصب میشه گراب نداره
<AbismoNegro> اون بوت لودر ویندوز هست
<AbismoNegro> :D
<mahdiyeh> اینو میدونم سوالم یه چیز دیگست
<mahdiyeh> یه مرحله نصب با سی دی لایم اینه:
<mahdiyeh> # # Jump to "Install Grub ...."
<mahdiyeh> میخام بدونم چطوری میشه به این مرحله پرید؟
<mahdiyeh> بعد از پارتیشن بندی  دستی من چنین گزینه ای نمیبینم
<mahdiyeh> هیییییییییییییییییییییییییییییی گرابم نصب شد
<mahdiyeh> دوستان قبلنا اینجا مردم اپن سورس تر بودن کمک میرسوندن
<the-light> :))
<the-light> komake mokarar, tavaghoe mokarar miare!
<AbismoNegro> همین the-light رو میبینی؟
<AbismoNegro> قدیما به ملت کمک میکرد از سد چیلترینگ عبور کنن
<AbismoNegro> الان کلن جواب نمیده به کسی
<the-light> AbismoNegro: age deghat koni in moshkel ro baraye bare chandome chandnafar daran, aunaei ke ba komake baghie hal kardan yadeshun rafte
<the-light> aunaei ke khodeshun hal kardan, dige inja nemian beporsan
<AbismoNegro> the-light man ke kolan opensuse ro peida kardam  va az share ubuntu rahat shodam
<AbismoNegro> #suse vaghean behtarin channal hast
<AbismoNegro> aslan document hae saite novell ro adam bekhone nesfe moshkelat hal mishe
<the-light> AbismoNegro: ziad karam be suse o ubuntu nayoftade, 2tashun khuban az nazaraei
<AbismoNegro> man ke taghriban tonestam ye chizai yad begiram
<AbismoNegro> YaST mareke mikone
<AbismoNegro> rasti on yourfreedom ro nasb kardam vali hamchenan vaghti mikham sign in konam fail mide
<the-light> fail ke mide yani aslan nemitune be network vasl beshe
<the-light> log esho bebin
<AbismoNegro> Authentication Fail mide
<AbismoNegro> chanta user name ham sakhtam
<AbismoNegro> chan bar register kardam
<AbismoNegro> ham chaps lock ro deghat kardam ham en bodan ro
<AbismoNegro> fali faide nadare goya
<fvahid> AbismoNegro: moshkeletoon chiye?
 * AbismoNegro tired of stupid iranian ubuntu channel and beates the hell out of every ubuntu user he sees.
<AbismoNegro> fvahid hame karasho kardam
<AbismoNegro> harcheghad user name pass midam
<AbismoNegro> mige authentication faild
<AbismoNegro> ro asabe vaghean
<fvahid> AbismoNegro: ahan fek kardam service auth mikhaye rah bendazi
<Night-Hacks> salam
<Night-Hacks> man home folderamo moghe install encrypt kardam
<Night-Hacks> alan mikham in ghabeliato hazf konam ta betoonam datahaye to home folderamo ba live cd ham bebinam
<Night-Hacks> kasi pishnahadi nadare ?
<Night-Hacks> kasi inja nist ?
<AbismoNegro> Night-hacks jon kash nemirafti man dir didam injaro vagarna rahnamait mikardam :D
<AbismoNegro> me/feels
 * AbismoNegro feels guilty
<AbismoNegro> !ati
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-05
<lachfome>  ilius: سلام / این اپلتی که باعث می شه  اسم کامل یوزر تو سمت راست پنل نوشته شه چی هست
<ilius> lachfome: salam, un applet nist, indicator hast, vase chi mikhay?
<lachfome> ilius: تو گنوم حنتو ندارمش می خوام اضاف کنم اما نمی دونم چی هست
 * AbismoNegro hates ubuntu's ugly unity interface
<Guest16087> salam be dostan rahnamaee konid baray nasbe babylon ya yek dictionery en be fa khobe dige
<Guest16087> ro 11.4
<narcislinux> che khalvat
<amin`> salam man mekham bedonam ke aya conection start va stop ke az tarigh gerafiki toi network manager hastesh dastore command line dareh?
<the-light> amin`: ye pppoe-stop hast, ama nemidunam aun app e Gnome az aun estefade mikone ya na
<the-light> age nemikard, mituni process ro peyda koni o kill koni
<tmp1> * salam. kasi midone chetor address va port YourFreedom ro be system bedam?
<tmp1> * age kasi midune begeha, tarof nakonid :D
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-28
<esak> #5hit
<amirhsabeti> salam
<amirhsabeti> man kheli khoshhalam ke dar beyn shoma ha hastam
<HAAMED> Memari CPU e CoreI7 2700  ia64 ?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<tux-killer> salam kesi hast/
<tux-killer> ?
<kouhyar> in chi mg benazareton????Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-server is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kouhyar> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-server is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kouhyar> dastore balai chi mg?
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ salam busy hasi?! :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ salam, arreee ;)
<sterNiX> khobe dark-sun :D mozahemet shodam keyf kardam
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ :)
 * dark-sun ye narenjak mindaze to kanal o dar mire...
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ raftam sare kar, hamash windows bood!! goftam injori nemishe ye deb bordam nasbidam goftam hala shod :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ be salamati, koja mashghool shodi?
<dark-sun> :)
<sterNiX> yeja miram ashnamone dark-sun
<sterNiX> bad hichi ham pool nemigiram :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ sabeghash be dard mikhore (age tabjrobash nakhore) ;)
<sterNiX> are dark-sun
<sterNiX> khobish ineke be reshtam mikhore
<sterNiX> injoir nis ke maslan beram to kare entesharati :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ congratulation @);-- @);--
<sterNiX> mamnon dark-sun
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ pare vaghte ya tamam vaght?
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ delam vasaton tangide khafan
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ma ham hamintoor, nisti garma ha ro darim tanhaee mikhorim :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ nime parevaghte
<dark-sun> khobe :)
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ yerooz dige bayad biyam berim biroon pishe on khanom bad akhlaghe :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ areee :D :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ morahemetam boro be karat beres :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ in dafe berim, khodesh miad dame dar esteghbaal :D
<sterNiX> are dark-sun :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ lugeton rah nayoftad?!
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ lug?? chi chi hast? :D
<sterNiX> angoshtam to cheshat dark-sun
<sterNiX> mozdore M$ va apple dark-sun
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ;)
<dark-sun> ye chesham kur shod
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun az avamele m$ bera'at mijooyad
 * dark-sun ahle kufe nistesh, linux tanha bemanad
<sterNiX> aha pas jire khare apple hasti dark-sun !
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> apple k shode kiloee 3000 toman
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ are jone khodet!
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ man miram ye zare otaghamo tamiz konam
<sterNiX> felan kari nadari golpesar?
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ na, salamati
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ take care ;)
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ salamat bashi felan
<dark-sun> felan bye
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> hame hasan
<ali_> vali kesi javab nemide
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-29
<esak> #iranphp
 * everplays pokes mtux 
<mtux> bah
<mtux> everplays: chetori dude?
<everplays> salaam bar haj mtux :)
<everplays> mtux, badi nist dude, khodet chetori?
<mtux> everplays: manam khubam :)
<mtux> delemun tang shode bud haji
<mtux> kojayee?
<mtux> :D
<everplays> mtux, hamoon kharab shode ke az sharesh rahat shodi :) iran
<everplays> lol
<mtux> everplays: :))
<ali_> doroood
<numb95> درود
<ali_> in khodeti ? numb ?
<ali_> ey dad !
<mohammad6006> #salam
<mohammad6006> man az koja mitonam befahmam ye file saate chand va chejori edit shode?
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , az file Properties begir
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , modified akharid edit ro neshoon mide
<mohammad6006> Knight-Rak: chejori ? ba stat begiram?
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , to terminal mikhay ya na GUI ?
<mohammad6006> terminal
<mohammad6006> Knight-Rak: ye file hast ke ye code virus tosh be sorate otomatik inject mishe mikham bebinam az koja ab mikhore
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , man GUI ro goftam behet vali agar Terminal mikhay sabr kon bbinam mitunam chizi barat payda konam mikhay time & date akharin modified ro bbini dige ?
<mohammad6006> Knight-Rak: stat neshon mide ino access modify va change ro
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , khob are dige stat hastesh dige
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , dige chi mikhay ?
<mohammad6006> Knight-Rak: Change: 2012-05-29 09:20:08.503631500 -0400  in shomareye 503631500 chio neshon mide?
<mohammad6006> Knight-Rak: mikham bedonam ki modify karde in file ro?
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , oon adade akhar hamoon time hastesh ke dige khyli daghigh neshoon dade
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , ki modify karde ke mamoolan nminvisan , albate har virusei ye emza dare source virus ro niga bendaz bbin emzash shayad toosh bashe
<mohammad6006> Knight-Rak: nadare nemidonam az koja inject mishe ro file haye index
<mohammad6006> Knight-Rak: az injast ke inja tozih dade : http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&noj=1&q=cache%3Ablog.unmaskparasites.com%2F2011%2F03%2F02%2Fversatile-cc-attacks%2F&btnG=Search
<Knight-Rak> mohammad6006 , nmidunam !
<milad> salam
<Knight-Rak> milad , salam
<milad> ِیه سوالی داشتیم در مورد اوبنتو
<Knight-Rak> milad , agar soali darid beporsid kasi inja bedoone javab mide
<milad> ببخشید چون من اولین بار هست میام و دقیق با سیستم اشنایی ندارم -
<milad> خب سوال من اینه که شاید ربطی به این مکان نداشته باشه ولی چون دیدم که پشتیبان اوبونتو هستین و بک ترک هم هستش اوبونتو هست ایا شما با بک ترک اشنایی دارد
<milad> و ایا انجمن فارسیی و یا اموزش فارسی برای نصب این سیستم هست ؟
<Knight-Rak> milad, man ba in system kar nakardam vali pishnahad mikonam agar dostan ham nmidounestan be anjooman haye ashiyane ya site haye moshabeh morajee konid
<milad> اهااا بله  - خب من میخوام بدونم اوبونتو میتونه جای ویندز رو برام بگیره - میخوام یه مهاجرت بزنم روی لینوک و اشنا بشم باهاش و کاراییشو
<Knight-Rak> milad , nazar shakhsi mano bekhay migam are khyli bishtar az chizi ke fekresh ro koni
<milad> اهااا بله  - خب من میخوام بدونم اوبونتو میتونه جای ویندز رو برام بگیره - میخوام یه مهاجرت بزنم روی لینوک و اشنا بشم باهاش و کاراییشو
<Knight-Rak> milad ,vali in ye chize saligheii hasto be khode shoma ham bastegi dare
<milad> ببخشید اشتباخی اود
<milad> مرجعی هست که برنامه های لینوکسو دانلود کرد -
<milad> درسته - ولی تفاوت  ها جالبه کمی تعم لینوکس بچشیم بد نیست کمی تغییر داشته باشیم
<Knight-Rak> milad, baraye APP haye Gnu/linux az maghazen estefade mishe ke az tarighe ye barname mituni shoma nasb koni APP haro niyazi be gashtan nadare
<milad> به به چه عالی
<milad> این برنامه ها باید دانلود بشه از طریق اون برنامه درسته ؟ چد گیگ میشه؟
<Inil> salam,bade rahandazi makhazen mahali ubuntu 12.04 moghe apt-get update error :Ign file: precise InRelease   .. Err file: precise/main i386 Packages
<Inil> dar hali ke os nasb shode va makhazen 64bit hastan
<Inil> kesi mitune komaki kone?
<Knight-Rak> milad, be GIG nmikeshe khiyalet jam
<milad> پس حله من اخرین نسخرو از سایت پیسی دانلود  دارم دانلود میکنم . نسخه 64بیت رو
<Knight-Rak> Inil , shoma aval update manager ro ejra konid
<Knight-Rak> milad , chera az site khodesh nmigiri etminanesh bishtare ke
<Knight-Rak>  Inil , oon paiin samte chap settings ro bezanid ta Software Sources baz beshe
<milad> والله نمیدونم کجاست سایتش چطوری هست - من مشکل دانلود ندارم سرعتم خوبه سرعت دانلودم حودودای 150 میزنه  - محدودیتم ندارم - میشه گفت یه نت ایده ال هست 0 -
<Knight-Rak>  Inil , hala to tab Other Software tik oon chand ta gozine acal ke hastesh masalan " Canonical paters " ya "precise/main " ooo in chiza ke ba apt-add ezafe nashode ro bar dar
<milad> اهاا دیدم سمت راست سایتتون زده دانلود
<Knight-Rak>  Inil , badesh ye bar to terminam  apt-get update bezan redif mishe
<Inil> Knight-Rak: inkaro kardam ...key ro ham ezafe kardam
<Knight-Rak> milad , http://ubuntu.com
<Inil> Knight-Rak: to other software faghat hamun local repo ha tik khorde
<Knight-Rak>  Inil , sabr kon alan behet migam moshkel az inja nist to file source.list bayat ghere faal koni
<Inil> Knight-Rak: ounja ro ham gheyre fa'al kardam hamaro
<Knight-Rak>  Inil , 1 ta 6 to # bezar 7 o 8 ro nazar
<Knight-Rak>  Inil, hamin ro anjam bedi bayad dorost beshe
<Knight-Rak>  Inil , ye bar ino bezan sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<milad> یه سوال کوچک - روی این سیستم بازی هم نصب کرد - ایا درایور های سیستمم  رو چطور باید نصب کنم ایا همون سیدی که داره روی اوبونتو هم جواب میده .؟
<Inil> Knight-Rak: --fix-missing ..bazam hamun error ro mide
<Inil> Knight-Rak: kolan engar donbale binary-i386 migarde dar hali k bayad binary-amd64 bashe
<Knight-Rak> milad , shoma agar bekhay bazi haye win ro nasb koni bayad aval Wine ro nasb koni , va baraye Driver hamaro khodesh mishanase begher az graphic ke onam khodet peygham mide ke agar bekhay khodesh barat Download mikone o nasb mikone
<Knight-Rak>  Inil, baraye manam pish omade bood man raftam to sources.list donbale oon package gashtam didam ghablesh # nadare ye # gozashtam ghablesh o save kardam dobare --fix-missing zadam o apt-get update dorost shod
<milad> پس حسابی کله گندس برای خودش خوشم اومد اقا دستتون درد نکنه یک دنیا تشکر خیلی حال کردم پشتیبان بدین خوبی داره این سیستم هرجای دیگه  باید میفتادی تا یکی بهت یه جوابی بده خیلی خیلی ممنون و خوشحال شدم از اشناییتون من میتونم اییلتون رو داشته باشم؟
<Inil> Knight-Rak: khob to source.list man faghat hamun khate repo local fa'ale
<Inil> Knight-Rak: va update ham to hamun masir donbale binary-i386 migarde o nist error mide..chon amd64 hast dige!
<Inil> Knight-Rak: age ouno gheyre fa'al konam k khob hame repo ha gheyre fa'al shodan
<milad> کودوم برای نصب خوب هست - VmWare یا VirtualBox
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ramin> salam man php nasb kardam,to mororgaram,,local host,,mizanam it work mizane bayad alan chikar konam?????????????????
<saaber> aaaaaaa che sholooghe inja!
<mohammad6006> @salam
<mohammad6006> man az kodom log ha mitonam post request  ha ro bebinam?
<mohammad6006> ya allah
<mohammad6006> kasi nis?
<centooos> mohammad6006, log chio mikhay bbini?
<mohammad6006> centooos: man serveram virusi shode az ye jayi khondam ke bayad log ha ro bebini va post request ro negah koni
<mohammad6006> centooos: amma alan access log ro negah mikonam ama nemidonam manzoresh injast ya jaye digast
<mohammad6006> chon GET neshon mide
<centooos> mohammad6006, apache nasb dary?
<mohammad6006> are
<centooos> mohammad6006, nemidonam filaye loge apache chian bash kar nakardam man.
<Mina> salam
<Mina> chejore az vi kharj besham
<centooos> Mina, mikhay filet save beshe ya nashe?
<Mina> how to exit vi?
<Mina> save bashe
<centooos> aval  kelid Esc ro az safe klidet bezan
<centooos> bad ina ro bezan
<Mina> khob
<centooos> :x
<centooos> save mikone miad biron
<Mina> centooos:mer30000000000000
<centooos>  Mina, kh:).
<Mina> <centooos>: behtaren linux server che hastesh
<centooos> Mina, vase che kary mikhay?
<Mina> server dhcp
<centooos> Mina, centos chiz khobie:)
<Mina> vaghti dasture su root mezanam pekham authentication failure mede
<centooos> chi mizani daghighan?
<Mina> su root
<Mina> badesh pass mekhad mezanam
<Mina> vali pekham bala ro mede
<centooos> khob passet ro eshtebah zadi
<centooos> toziet chie?
<Mina> ubuntu server 10.4
<centooos> taze nasb kardy?
<Mina> are
<Mina> daram amuzesh mebenam
<Mina> pass doroste
<centooos> tahala ba root login karde body?
<Mina> na
<Mina> taze nasb kardam
<centooos> khob bbin mamolan ubuntu k nasb mikoni, bayay rootesh ro fal koni
<Mina> chejore
<Mina> man balad nestam
<Mina> meshe alan faal kard
<centooos> ‫sudo passwd root
<centooos> ino bezan
<centooos> badesh passworde root entekhab kon barash
<centooos> hala mitoni bezani su root va bahash login koni
<Mina> mer30000000000000
<Mina> dorost shod
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من چه جوری با گیمپ خروجی svg
<ahmad> داشته باشم؟
<ahmad>  h0n3st کمک
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-30
<lili> ‏‏‫‫میخوام همه فایل های تو یه مسیر رو پاک کنم به جز فایل هایی که آخرشون .gz ‫هست
<lili> چه دستوری؟
<h0n3st> ‎find ! -iname "*.gz" -delete
<h0n3st> ‎lili, find ! -iname "*.gz" -delete
<the-light> ajibe inja inghadr khalvate :))
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<saeed> Hi, I now install linux ubuntu 12.04 on my pc. I have a windows 7 installed on my hard disk. When installing ubuntu I keep my windows partions without any changes, I made a boot partition, a swap partion and a / partition . After about 60 minutes of linux installation, ubuntu  was successfully installed on my system and then system restarted. But now when i turn my pc on i can't see any linux boot menu and my system started with win
<centooos> saeed, u should install easyBCD in ur win and add ur ubuntu grub i think.
<saeed> But I want linux  as boot manager?
<strnx> use ubuntu live cd to install grub on your system
<AHMAD> sallam  Urban Terror 64 BIT  az koja begiram ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-31
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<strnx> chetory dark-sun ?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ salaam
<dark-sun> strnx✪ khubam, khodet khuubi ?
<strnx> salam dark-sun chetori?
<strnx> che kara mikoni?
<dark-sun> strnx✪ sorry, bayad beram.
<dark-sun> c u later
<Guest61472> سلام
<Guest61472> کسی هست؟
<Guest61472> ؟؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-01
<emergency-911> salam mardom
<emergency-911> kasi narm afzari va3 virayeshe file haye mkv mishnase?
<emergency-911> tarjihan cross-platform
<emergency-911> ye chizi shabihe primier bashe
<emergency-911> lazeme timeline dashte bashe
<shaghayegh> salam doostan
<shaghayegh> 1 soale fani daram
<shaghayegh> aya kasi hast k mara yari dahad?
<shaghayegh> hello!!
<fvahid> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-02
<ubuntu-user> salam doostan. mikhastam bedoonam chetory mishe theme login screen ro dar ubuntu 10.04 avaz kard
<ubuntu-user> kasi javab nemideh
<ubuntu-user> kasi javab nemideh ?
<mohammad6006> ya allah
<mohammad6006> #ye soal
<mohammad6006> man to ubuntu vasate update cansel kardam
<mohammad6006> vali gable on masalan 60 ta mored ro download karde bod
<mohammad6006> hala bekham dobare update konam az avval nakham shoro kone kio bayad bebinam?
<fvahid> mohammad6006: az aval download nemikone khodesh mifahme
<mohammad6006> fvahid: motashakeram
 * everplays pokes fzerorubigd 
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :D
<everplays> salaam fzerorubigd, chetori?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salam dude thanks shoma che tori?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, moteasefane hanooz zendam
<fzerorubigd> everplays: man vali khoshbakhtane hanouz zendam
<everplays> lol
<everplays> fzerorubigd, haji che mikoni? karo bar ok-e?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: migzare
<fzerorubigd> everplays: mashgholam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hanooz khoorde farmayesh haye nosazi tamoom nashode?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: baide hata 1 sale dige ham tamom she
<everplays> fzerorubigd, akharin bar ke sohb@ kardim ke dashti oon public registeration-e ro implement mikardi, tamoom shod? :D chand million sabte naam kardan?
<everplays> lol
<everplays> fzerorubigd, behet goftam ke raftam didameshoon, taraf khial mikard mardom montazeran hame mashin-ashoon ro sabte naam konan
<fzerorubigd> everplays: vala milion ke joke be 2 hezar ham nareside bod akharin bar
<everplays> fzerorubigd, nemidoonam mostaghim bahashoon ertebat dari ya na vali taraf hamchin ehsas-e modir tarhi mikard, khoda :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: oono hamchin gir dadan se roze mikhaim ke man service shodam
<everplays> hame karashoon hamintorie dude :) tavahom mizanan ke kheyli khafanan :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na man ta alan bahashon harf ham nazadam faghat nourfardo mishnasam va bas
<everplays> fzerorubigd, khoobe, har chi door tar behtar
<everplays> fzerorubigd, dude chizaye khandedar dastet resid azashoon vase manam fw kon, balke shad besham
<everplays> oon project-e donation-e ro be koja resoondi?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: nourfard filter mikone ona ro :)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: sare oon sabte nam publice man kolan nesfesho hanouz implement nakarde bodam tahvil dadamesh dafe aval taraf halish nashod tanha iradi ke gereft in bod ke to code melli harf ham mishe zad!
<everplays> hehe, nokte ine ke 95%-esh roo asabe, ama 5%-esh khodas, mimiri az khande
<fzerorubigd> everplays: oon proje ro hamin alan shoro kardam dobare :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hanooz clean code mizani? ya be in residi ke arzeshesh ro nadaran?
<everplays> faghat ye kari kon kar kone
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are midonam faghat kar kone :D
<everplays> :P
<everplays> fzerorubigd, jaryan-e extjs-esh dastet oomad dude?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are aziat kard avalesh vali alan dige moshkeli nist
<everplays> awesome
<fzerorubigd> everplays: faghat yeki do bar in plate_preview zad to halam :( ye seri jaha aslan ba oon document hamahang nabod manam aslan fekr nakardam momkene taghiresh dade bashi :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, plate_preview tanha jai-e ke nourfard dast zade
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :D
<everplays> yadam nemiad git-e asli ro behet dadam ya na, vali commit-ash hast fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na git nadadi :D
<everplays> hmm! ajibe
<everplays> yadam nemiad aslan
<everplays> fzerorubigd, haji in (gh)arch bad roo asabe-a, pas key mikhad apache ro be 2.4.x update kone?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: apache nadaram man :D man nginx estefade mikonam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, marde hesabi che rabti dasht? alaan migoftam chera kernel ro update nemikone migofti man windows estefade mikonam?
<everplays> lol
<everplays> fzerorubigd, man ye modat az cherokee estefade mikardam, az nginx performance-e behtari mide
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: man ziad farghi nadare baram faghat inke ye bar tanzim kardam vase test rosh mondam haminjori :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, rasti hanooz identi.baghali be rah-e? axar-e developer haye dorost hesabish raftan
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are hanouz hast
<everplays> brion va zach ke az hame mohemtar boodan raftan
<fzerorubigd> everplays: /msg?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, sure
<narcislinux> zh: toyr ubuntu nemitonid copy pase konid?
<zh> toye ubuntu virtual box rikhtam ta xp nasb konam hala ke nasb shode copy paste kar nemikone kasi ideii dare?!
<zh> narcislinux:  na az toye ubuntu copy ke mikonam to xp ee paste nemishe
<narcislinux> zh: khob injori ke nemishe !
<narcislinux> zh: alan dar vaghe dota siisteme mostaghel darid
<zh> narcislinux:  pas man chikar konam?!
<narcislinux> bayad drivi ke mikhayd virtoalbox fila ono bekhone ro
<narcislinux> ontaraf ezafe konid
<zh> kodom taraf ?!
<narcislinux> toye xp-virtoalbox
<zh> chejori ezafe konam?!
<narcislinux> hmmm
<narcislinux> zh: man alan nasb nadaram dorost masiresho nemidonam
<narcislinux> vali to google serch bezanid toye manual ha hast
<zh> narcislinux:  age virtual machine ham nasb konam inhame alam oo basat dare ?!
<zh> narcislinux:  shayad be khatere ine ke virtual box ee
<zh> narcislinux:  are?!
<narcislinux> zh: onam hamin chizaro dare
<narcislinux> :/
<zh> narcislinux:  toye serial portesh nabayad dast kari konam?!
<narcislinux> zh: nemidonam :)
<zh> narcislinux:  :(((
<zh> omidvaram beshe
<zh> narcislinux:  desktope ubuntu ro share kardam
<narcislinux> zh: khob? hala filato mitoni bebini az to virtual?
<zh> narcislinux:  na, aslan share xp ro nemidonam koja bayad begardam donbalesh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zh> narcislinux:  midoni 10000 bar in karo to win kardam !!! ama inghad ada dar nayovorde vasam !!!
<narcislinux> zh: hmm, man ideyi nadaram chon ziyad ba in barname saro kale nazadam :)
<fvahid> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-03
<amirma> salam ye soal dashtam mitoonam beporsaam
<esak> az dostan kasi ubuntu 12.04 ro laptop nasb karde ?
<dark-sun> esak✪ man nakardam.
<esak> dark-sun to alan che versini ro dari ?
 * dark-sun uses Debian
<esak> dark-sun man 12.04 ro daram ama khayli dagh mikone fan ziad kar mikone ro laptop en moshkel ro khayli ha daran ama hanooz hal mashode(bishtar site haye irani ro negah kardam)
<dark-sun> esak✪ laptopet ro nazdike kooler negah dar
 * dark-sun ideye dige ee nadare...
<esak> :) khob en ke nashod rahe hal. alan bekham kernel ro update konam chikar konam. to hamin site tozih dade ? dark-sun
<dark-sun> esak✪ :) rahnamye nasbe kernel ziade. google koni halle
<esak> doros akhe mikham hamin  3.3.7 ro begiram ke stable hast dark-sun
<dark-sun> esak✪ hame kernel ha ye jur nasb mishan (hade aghal 2.6+ haee k man didam ye jur nasb mishodan)
<dark-sun> esak✪ in source kernele, compilesh mikoni badesh nasbesh mikoni
<ramin> localhost k ok mishe bayad chi kar kard??????????
<dark-sun> remotehost ro nasb konim/
<dark-sun> :D
<ramin> localhost رو الان من دارم باید چیکار کنم؟
<esak> agha ya download manager khob bara linux mikham kasi soragh dare ?
<esak> ya chizi to mayehaye IDM
<dark-sun> wget
<esak> wget sorat download ro khayli bala namibare. segment bandi ham namikone dark-sun
<esak> kasi inja ubuntu 12.04 rolaptop dare? man nasb kardam ama khayli fan o cpu dagh mishe ?!!!
<kouhyar> salam,man php nasb kardam,,local hostam mizanam it work mide hala be nazareton chi kar bayad kard?
<kouhyar> lamp chiye?
<kouhyar> lamp chiye?
<dark-sun> Linux, Apache, Mysql, Php
<kouhyar> ye soal ba php k mikhai kar koni lamp roham bayad dashte bashi to ubuntu
<kouhyar> ?
<psydroid> lamp yani cheragh
<dark-sun> kouhyar✪ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+lamp+on+ubuntu
<strnx> dark-sun☣ salam busy hasi?! :D
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-27
<miadbahrami_> ubuntu 13.04 mano az linux dare motenafer mikone
<abdinezhad> salam dustan, man ye moshkeli ba nasbe driver carte graphicam ruye ubuntu 13.04 daram
<abdinezhad> moshkele man ine ke "Additional Driver" driver graphic ro detect nemikone.
<abdinezhad> man az site "amd.com" driver ro baraye carte graphic gereftam, ama bade nasbesh, vaghti ke mikham control centeresh ro baz konam, mige hardware shoma enable nist.
<abdinezhad> kasi hast betune komakam kone, mamnun.
<abdinezhad> modele laptope man "HP Probook 4520s" hast, va modele graphic ham AMD Radeon HD 4500 series (530v) hast.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-28
<malireza> salam kesi nist
<malireza> کسی نیست که ...
<malireza> من دنبال یه چیزی مثل IDM ویندوز برای لینوکس هستم کسی چیزی میدونه
<Amirr> uGet
<malireza> uget  را نصب کردم ولی مثل idm موقع دانلود با خود لینوکس دانلودها انجام میشه
<Amirr> chi ?
<Amirr> fingilish benevis
<mrafiee> malireza: try "axel -n 200 yourURL" to download
<malireza> manzooram ine ke chejoori mishe be onvan Default va Automatic setesh koni?
<Amirr> fekr nakonam beshe
<Amirr> vali vaghti mikhai bash dl koni
<Amirr> roye on link click rast kon
<Amirr> bad copy address
<Amirr> bad to uget vared kon
<malireza> ok mamnoon
<Amirr> kh
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<ramtin> salam agha kasi mitoone dar morede desktopaye 3d too kde komakam kone
<Benyamin> Hello
<mohamamdreza> salam
<reza> ye moshkele daram ba ubuntu mamnon misham komakam konid
<reza> kasiy nist
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-29
<Parsi> hey Melissa-
<Melissa-> hello Parsi
<Parsi> chetori?
<Melissa-> Parsi: man khoobam. what about you?is everything ok?
<Parsi> Melissa-: so so
<Parsi> Melissa-: Gonem3 nasb kardi?
<Parsi> Gnome*
<Parsi> Melissa-: proxychains estefade kardi?
<Melissa-> Parsi: are. chetor?
<Parsi> Melissa-: be moshkel bar khordam
<Melissa-> Parsi:  explain it
<Parsi> Melissa-: ro server openssh nasb kardam
<Parsi> Melissa-: bia inja neveshtam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149577&p=12668402#post12668402
<Parsi> Melissa-: ba ssh vasl mishe heme chi okeye, nemidonam kare khasi bayad konam?
<Parsi> (02:49:43 PM) Parsi: Melissa-: ro server openssh nasb kardam
<Parsi> (02:50:02 PM) Parsi: Melissa-: bia inja neveshtam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149577&p=12668402#post12668402
<Parsi> (02:55:25 PM) Parsi: Melissa-: ba ssh vasl mishe heme chi okeye, nemidonam kare khasi bayad konam?
<Melissa-> Parsi: in dare mige domain vojood nadare
<Parsi> Melissa-: vojood dare akhe
<Melissa-> vali in peigham be in manie ke vojood nadare
<Parsi> midonam, moshkel hamine!
<Parsi> ro server ke kare khasi nemikhad?
<Melissa-> Parsi: kolan 2 halat dare ya nemitoone be serveret connect she ya domainet ghalate
<Parsi> Melissa-: nah, connect misham ba ssh, okeye. domainam has
<Parsi> asan harchio mizanam hamon erroro mide
<Melissa-> domainet galat nist?
<Parsi> na baba
<Parsi> 100% doroste
<Melissa-> to alan connect mishi mitooni commando ina bezani
<Melissa-> yani iradi nemigire
<Parsi> Melissa-: ba ssh are
<Parsi> Melissa-: hm?
<Melissa-> Parsi: i have no idea dear...
<Parsi> ok Melissa-
<Parsi> mamnon
<Melissa-> Parsi: bye
<Parsi> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-30
<btral> curl http://example.com -z index.html -o index.html --silent --location --write-out %{http_code} 304
<btral> i want to download only when modified useing curl in bash. how do it with curl?
<Robert__> Hi
<Robert__> سلام
<Robert__> من برای یک پروژه نیاز به نسخه های لینوکس دارم
<Robert__> کسی میدونه چطور میشه Globus Toolkit 4 or 5 رو نصب کرد؟
<JAVACODER> hi
<Sadeq> Hi
<JAVACODER> hi
<JAVACODER> Sadeq: ?
<Anon_> .....
<Anon_> Kasi hast ?
<Anon_> aloo
<mynickname>  in IRC kasi nist ?
<smartpower> سلام من اصلا نمیدونم چطور میتونم با سایت شما ارتباط برقرار کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-31
<mojtaba_> hi ther
<mojtaba_> kesi has k javab bede ?
<molavi> سلام
<molavi> کسی هست ؟
<molavi> درباره کارت گرافیک سوال داشتم
<centooos>  dore rahnaeit
<centooos> legit
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-01
<Parsi> Melissa-: hey
<Melissa-> Parsi: hey. how's it going? :)
<Parsi> it's going fine
<Parsi> Melissa-: why you don't join us in #linguistics
<Parsi> ?
<Melissa-> Parsi: sometimes i'm busy. so i can't be active there and i can't answer their questions or other things :)
<Parsi> btw, it's fun
<Melissa-> Parsi: but because a friend has  invited me .i try to come there most of the time ;)
<Parsi> ty ;)
<Melissa-> that i'm not so busy
<Melissa-> Parsi: ;)
<behzad> hi guys
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-02
<Parsi> hey Melissa-
<Melissa-> Parsi: hey Parsi.how's it going?
<Parsi> Melissa-: nothing much
<Mehrdad12> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-26
<a-to-z> سلام ، آیا در آرچ میشه بسته های اوبونتو رو نصب کرد ؟
<shah> hi
<shah> no
<shah> good
<shah> by
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-27
<smss1995> hi
<Azitrex> hi
<Azitrex> :D
<smss1995> !!!!!
<smss1995> :D
<smss1995> kollan hame ja hastina!
<Azitrex> :D injaro az koja peyda kardi ?
<Azitrex> smss1995, ^
<smss1995> Azitrex, khob dige!
<smss1995> invite hatoon ro midoonam age ghabool konam dobare attack o ...
<smss1995> :D
<Azitrex> :)))
<mh314k> hello
<mh314k> anybody there?
<Azitrex_coding> سلام
<Azitrex_coding> :D
<Azitrex_coding> reset kard barat ?
<mh314k>  hahahaha
<mh314k> are
<mh314k> chakeram na form
<Azitrex_coding> ;)
<mh314k> dadash motezalzelam rouye entekhabe mohit
<mh314k> mitouni komak koni?
<Azitrex_coding> X ya window manager ?
<mh314k> window manager
<Azitrex_coding> inja toofan shoro shudeh ageh net ghat shud be girandeh haton dast nazanid
<Azitrex_coding> awesome khubeh
<Azitrex_coding> light ham hast
<Azitrex_coding> stable ham hast
<mh314k> man ina ro test kardam
<mh314k> unity
<mh314k> gnome
<mh314k> xfce
<Azitrex_coding> unity o gnome o kde o ... ina X hastan
<mh314k> kde kheyli ghadima
<mh314k> jedi?
<Azitrex_coding> areh
<mh314k> manzuram pas hamoun bud
<Azitrex_coding> ba window manager fargh dareh
<Azitrex_coding> KDE parsal mahbub tarin X shud
<mh314k> ویندو منیجر چیه؟
<Azitrex_coding> bugesh az gnome kamtareh
<Azitrex_coding> search kon ;)
<Azitrex_coding> ama ram bishtar migireh kde
<Azitrex_coding> cinamon ham khubeh
<mh314k> گنوم خوبه ولی جدا روش کار نکردن
<mh314k> پهساث سینامون رو روی زوبونتو الان نصب کنم؟
<Azitrex_coding> gnome bug ziad dareh
<mh314k> آره
<Azitrex_coding> areh chera na
<Azitrex_coding> ubuntu ro vali use nakon
<mh314k> چرا؟
<Azitrex_coding> debian beriz behtareh
<Azitrex_coding> mageia ham khubeh
<Azitrex_coding> redhat baseh
<mh314k> دبیان رو اومدم رو ویرچوال باکس نصب کنم اذیتم کرد
<Azitrex_coding> ubuntu moshkel ziad dareh
<mh314k> رد هت هم خوشم نمیاد
<Azitrex_coding> behtarinesh RedHateh :D
<mh314k> دیشب به سرم زد اندروید ایکس ۸۶ نصب کنم
<mh314k> خوب پولیه
<Azitrex_coding> oh nasbesh kardam
<mh314k> اندرویدرو؟
<Azitrex_coding> be dardeh ahang gush kardan mikhureh
<Azitrex_coding> areh
<mh314k> ای پی کی باز نمیکنه؟
<Azitrex_coding> baz mikoneh
<Azitrex_coding> ama kheili zaeef tar az linuxeh
<mh314k> پس مشکلش چیه؟
<Azitrex_coding> aval ro VM biaresh bala bebin cheturie
<mh314k> آره راس میگی امشب میزارمش زیر دان میکنمش
<mh314k> الان به نظرت کدومو استفاده کنم از لینوکسا
<mh314k> ترجیح میدم ایکس رو عو کنم
<Azitrex_coding> man ba mageia hal kardam felan , Debian ham alie
<Azitrex_coding> ramet khubeh ?
<mh314k> Û²
<Azitrex_coding> KDE effect hash jaleb shudeh
<mh314k> ۲ گیگ
<Azitrex_coding> try bokon
<Azitrex_coding> jalebeh
<mh314k> روی رم ۲ نمیزاد
<mh314k> ؟
<mh314k> داداش توی انجمن اوبونتو آی  آر هم هستی؟
<Azitrex_coding> bastegi dareh cheghad app dg dashteh bashi ru systemeh refigham miad bala ba koli service o app 1.8 migireh
<Azitrex_coding> na just irc
<Azitrex_coding> whois mano begir bebin kojaha hastam :D
<Azitrex_coding> ofest.ir umadeh budi ?
<mh314k> نه بزار چکش کنم
<mh314k> فروم داره؟
<Azitrex_coding> koja?
<mh314k> ofest.ir
<Azitrex_coding> seminareh
<Azitrex_coding> siteh amoozeshi nis
<mh314k> الان دریافتم
<mh314k> خخخ
<mh314k> من ۱۰ سال گرانبها از عمرمو روی ویندوز هدر دادم الان عین ... پشیمونم
<Azitrex_coding> man hanuzam win use mikonam :D
<mh314k> منم اما فقط آی ای برای سایت گلستان دانشگاه :دی
<mh314k> Azitrex_coding جان من اسم شریفتو نمیدونم داداش
<Azitrex_coding> shoma chi ?
<mh314k> چی؟ اسمم؟
<mh314k> من محمد حسینم ۲۴ از کرمان
<Azitrex_coding> notice barat naumad ?
<Azitrex_coding> agha khushvaghtim
<mh314k> آره
<mh314k> دمت گرم داداش
<Azitrex_coding> az narejiha che khabar ? ruznameh haye kermani khabaro azashun nemizanan ?
<Azitrex_coding> chakeram
<mh314k> منظورت فوتباله؟
<mh314k> والا من ابدا فوتبال نگاه نمیکنم
<mh314k> هاها
<Azitrex_coding> narenji ro nemishnasi ?!
<Azitrex_coding> siteshu migam
<Azitrex_coding> bache haee ke dastgir shudan kermani hastan
<mh314k> نه والا فکر کردم تیم مس رو میگی
<mh314k> داداش به نظرت کوبونتو نصب کنم؟
<Azitrex_coding> lubuntu o kubuntu o xubuntu o ubuntu o ... ina hamash 1 pokhan
<Azitrex_coding> mikhay lezat bebari , debian nasb kon
<mh314k> دبیان نصبش آدمو پیر میکنه
<mh314k> من که زیر نصبش زاییدم
<Azitrex_coding> ey baba koli tutorial dareh
<Azitrex_coding> search kon kari nadareh
<Azitrex_coding> ru VM yad begir aval
<mh314k> حتما
<mh314k> ممنونم داداش من باس برم
<mh314k> ایشالا موفق باشی
<Azitrex_coding> thanks
<Azitrex_coding> be lucky
<Azitrex_coding> have fun
<Azitrex_coding> bye now
<mh314k> قربانت ممنون
<mh314k> یا حق
<akrez> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-28
<younes> hi?
<younes> alo help me kasi nist?
<younes> in ham chat room ubuntu ?
<btavakkoli> younes: class kar ro dar hade chat-room haye Yahoo nayar payin ;)
<Azi-coding> :))
<h4de5> salam be hame
<h4de5> 1 Q
<h4de5> chetor mitonam navar balaye ubuntu ro faal konam ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-29
<MR-AMIR> SALAM
<sh2p> salam dostan!
<stnmn4226> سلام
<stnmn4226> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-30
<Radon_3> hi
<nima_> salam
<nima_> kesi hast behem javab bede?
<nima_> salaaaaaaaaaam
<nima_> ?
<nima_> hi
<smss1995> salam
<smss1995> bale
<smss1995> !
<saeed5676> hi
<MR-AMIR> SALAM
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-31
<kurosh_khan> h
<kurosh_khan> hi
<kurosh_khan> کسی هست؟
<amin_> سلام
<amin_> من یه سوال داشتم
<amin_> بپرسم
<amin_> ؟
<DarkObsidian> slm all
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-01
<eXtrem0us> dingdangdong: salam. 3shanbe miay?
<dingdangdong> eXtrem0us: salam dude, I hope so. cheto?
<eXtrem0us> dingdangdong: khoobe :) hamin.. goftam bebinim hamo
 * dingdangdong hugs eXtrem0us and says "sure!"
<dingdangdong> :p
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-25
<H_> سلام.
<H_> یا ایها الذین امنوا جواب دهید.
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-26
<lxsameer> eybaba in ja ke kasi ni
<morteza> salam
<morteza> ]
<lxsameer> behdad222: ping
<behdad222> حخدل
<behdad222> lxsameer: حخدل
<behdad222> lxsameer: pong :)
<lxsameer> behdad222: dude ki sahebe in conf e 5shanbast miduni ?
<behdad222> قطعا دانیال بهزادی اطلاعات دقیقی داره
<lxsameer> baba ina chera injurian
<lxsameer> hich malum nist ki be kie
<behdad222> :)
<behdad222> دانیال مگه پاسخ گو نیست؟
<lxsameer> nababa hichkas pasokhgu ni :))))
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-27
<rmk_> salam
<rmk_> hi
<rmk_> can you help me?
<mjm-co> سلام
<mjm-co> من همین الان ابنتو رو نصب کردم
<mjm-co> و هیچی درباره ابنتو و لینوکس نمیدونم
<mjm-co> چه درایور ها و برنامه هایی رو باید نصب بکنم؟؟
<mjm-co> الان موسم داره میلرزه
<mjm-co> کسی میدونه که باید چیکار کنم تا درس شه
<mjm-co> ؟؟؟
<mjm-co> وقتی رو یه برنامه کلیک میکنم موسم برای چند ثانیه مخفی میشه
<mjm-co> و بعد دوباره طاهر میشه
<mjm-co> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-28
<mohamad> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-29
<cloud998> hello
<cloud999> ssoooory
<cloud998> test
<cloud998> test
<cloud998> ppppp
<cloud998> test
<n6295> salam ya messenger khob bara irc to android moarefik
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-30
<ArMaN> سلام
<ArMaN> zz
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-31
<Farid> Salam
<data_> :-?
<ali500> ی
<ali500> باز
<ali500> باز یک
<ali500> ی
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-30
<moha> salam
<moha> salam
<kngJjtmgm> in aptcow harf nazad?
<kngJjtmgm> salam
<kngJjtmgm> خیلی بی شعوره!
<kngJjtmgm> دوس دارم هرچی فحش از دهنم در میاد به طرفش ارسال کنم!
<kngJjtmgm> اما حیف ک لوگر داریم!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-31
<NesT> hi
<the1965thking> wow
<the1965thking> no one is here
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-01
<towhid> سلام
<towhid> دوستان اینجا کسی زوبونتو استفاده کرده ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-02
<prp-e> !jfgi prp-e
<prp-e> !stfu
<prp-e> !prp-e
<prp-e> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prp-e> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-03
<Mas> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-04
<matsoyama> help
<matsoyama> I can't connect to network in ubunto 13.04
<matsoyama> what should I do?
<Guest79438> hi
<Guest79438> salam be hamegi
<Guest79438> man chandta soal dashtam
<Guest79438> farq ubuntu ba fedora chie?
<Guest79438> javab bedid chizi azaton kam nemishe?
<Guest79438> mishe?????
<Guest79438> ya nemidonid
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-05
<new> سلام
<new> من تو لاراول به یه مشکل خوردم.کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-29
<alocer> hi
<kalcso> Chizi be esme internet rayegan vojood dare?!
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-01
<ali> salam
<ali> کسی هستی
<ali> با هزینه کاری رو برام انجام بده
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-03
<Tresaaa> سلام
<Tresaaa> یک کتاب درباره یادگیری بش می خوان
<Tresaaa> انگلیسی هم اتومبیلهای
<Tresaaa> See
<Tresaaa> En is ok
<Tresaaa> فقط کانسپت هاب پایه رو هم داشته باشه
<Tresaaa> دانش و تجربه چندانی توی برنامه نویسی ندارم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-04
<Z_Z> سلام
<Z_Z> کسی هست ؟
<Z_Z> آقا من ژاپن هستم و نمیتونم دسترسی به سایت داشته باشم
<Z_Z> چه کنم ؟
<Z_Z> no ?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-30
<bahram-zarin> hello
<bahram-zarin> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-31
<hadi> بچها کسی با iptables کار کرده که راهنماییم کنه ؟
<Tro> سلام
<Tro> گزینه along side نمیاد
<Tro> چکار کنم. نت رو شخم زدم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-01
<tehli> سلام کسی اینجا هست ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-02
<aaa_> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-27
<hmdvhb> psamim yo
<hmdvhb> what up?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-28
<reza> سلام
<Mehran> hi
<strix_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-30
<il> salam
<il> kasi hast
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-31
<phoenix_mashhad> sallam
<ramin> سلام
<linpa> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-27
<Aryan> salam
<Aryan> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-30
<smrafz> سلام. روزتون به خیر
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-31
<seyyed> سلام دوستان
<seyyed> کسی هست سوالی بپرسم؟
<seyyed> من میدونم GPG چی هست اما سوالی برام پیش اومده.
<seyyed> چرا چند تا از Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key داریم.
<seyyed> میدونی هر کدوم مال سال های مختلفه
<seyyed> خوب یک رمز پابلیک بزاره کافیه دیگه!
<seyyed> بعد چرا روش نوشته اتوماتیک؟
<seyyed> چهار نوع مختلف پکیج داریم تو اوبونتو مثلا یونیورز و مولتیورز و ... این مال اوناس یا نه مال چیز خاصیه؟ چرا برای سال های متفاوت داریم؟
<seyyed> لطفا پاسخ بدید اگه تا اون موقع نبودم ایمیل کنید.
<seyyed> mohammadsdtmnd
<seyyed> @hotmail.com
<seyyed> من میدونم GPG چی هست اما سوالی برام پیش اومده.
<seyyed> [Sunday, 31 May 2020] [07:55:18 +0430]<seyyed> چرا چند تا از Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key داریم.
<seyyed> ‏‎[Sunday, 31 May 2020] [07:55:44 +0430]‎‏‎<seyyed>‎ میدونی هر کدوم مال سال های مختلفه
<seyyed> ‏‎[Sunday, 31 May 2020] [07:56:02 +0430]‎‏‎<seyyed>‎ خوب یک رمز پابلیک بزاره کافیه دیگه!
<seyyed> ‏‎[Sunday, 31 May 2020] [07:56:14 +0430]‎‏‎<seyyed>‎ بعد چرا روش نوشته اتوماتیک؟
<seyyed> ‏‎[Sunday, 31 May 2020] [07:57:28 +0430]‎‏‎<seyyed>‎ چهار نوع مختلف پکیج داریم تو اوبونتو مثلا یونیورز و مولتیورز و ... این مال اوناس یا نه مال چیز خاصیه؟ چرا برای سال های متفاوت داریم؟
<seyyed> دوستان میشه کمک کنید؟ چرا چندتا داریم مثلا 2018 2004 و ...
<seyyed> مال من پاک شدن چجوری باید برشون گردونم؟
<MasterPiece> seyyed, salam
<seyyed_> Hi, I wanna know why we have multiple public key "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key". I have heared about 4 type of package: unviverse, main, ... . these mentioned public key are for them? all of them or specific? why multiple?
<seyyed_> [15:50] <seyyed_> Also is there any philosphy behind words automatic and archive?
<seyyed_> [15:55] <seyyed_> Additionally I've removed all of them and all repository. could you help me how to restore them? I've checked those in "Software and update->Ubuntu software" but still nothing has been added. sometime after checking those box and closing the window, it prompt to reload and refresh cache, unfortunately this will stuck and no thing will happen!
<seyyed_> please help :''''(
<MasterPiece> seyyed_, be patient
<MasterPiece> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 00000000
<MasterPiece> bejaye 000000 ham ID haye kelid haro bezan
<MasterPiece> seyyed_, did you get it?
<seyyed_> آی دی هاشون چیه؟
<seyyed_> منظورت فینگر پرینته؟
<seyyed> ندارم آخه پاکشون کردم.
<seyyed> فکر میکنم برای این که بتونم یونیورز مولتیورز مین و استریکت رو اضافه کنم باید اول کلیدهای امضا زنی خودکار آرچیو اوبونتو رو اضافه کنم.
<seyyed> آها خودش تو ارور میده مرسی
